# fóka halál



## Both József (2005 Március 17)

Nem tudom, hogy szabad-e itt megkérdeznem? Kanada civilizált ország?Megdöbbenve láttam a TV-ben, hogy Kanadában legálisan verik agyon a fókákat. Sajnos ezt szó szerint kell érteni. Felháborítónak tartom, hogy egy magát a világ civilizált feléhez soroló ország ilyet megenged.


----------



## Melitta (2005 Március 17)

Nagyon sajnalom en is oket es igazan kimeletesebb modszerrel kellenne a szaporodasukat megoldani.
Nagyon sok falu el vadaszatbol, foka a letezesuk es fo eteluk. Hivatalosan azt mondjak tul szaporodtak es nincs eleg taplélékuk vagy nem marad eleg hal az embernek :roll: ?
A felmelegedesnek is koze van hogy az allatoknak a termeszetes elettere leszukult. 
Soha nem fogjuk megtudni az igazsagot mert mindenki mast mond.


----------



## Melitta (2005 Március 17)

Tiltakoznak a fókavadászat ellen
A bundájuk miatt kell elpusztulniuk
RTL Klub Híradó - Gosztonyi Toni
2005-03-16 11:17:33



Környezet- és állatvédők tiltakoztak a kanadai fókavadászat ellen több észak-amerikai városban, köztük Ottawában és Washingtonban is. A fókákat főként bundájuk miatt gyilkolják tömegével és brutálisan. Az állatvédők szerint a kanadai fókavadász-szezon idején a tengeri emlősök legnagyobb mészárlása történik. 

Van, akinek élelem és kultúra, míg másoknak csupán egy állat, amelyik jó hasznot hoz.

"A fókákat különböző okokból vadásszák. Mi például azért, hogy legyen mit ennünk. De nekünk, őslakosoknak a kultúránk fennmaradása miatt is fontos a fókavadászat" - mondta az "Első nemzet" nevű szervezet tagja.

Az őslakosokkal ellentétben Kanada szövetségi halászati minisztere állat helyett, inkább értékes és szükséges természeti erőforrásként tekint a fókákra, amiket két héten át bárki szabadon ölhet halomra.

"Több, mint egymillió fókát gyilkolnak le az idén Kanadában. A Greenpeace nem a természetes vadászatot, vagyis az őslakosok létfenntartáshoz szükséges kulturális törzsi szokásait ellenzi. De a fókák tömeges legyilkolása lelkiismeretlen és meddő igyekezet a kanadai gazdaság feltámasztására" - mondta a Greenpeace amerikai vezetője.

A kanadai hatóságok szerint viszont a tömeges fókavadászat segít az állomány szabályozásában, és a szezont alapos tudományos vizsgálatok előzték meg. Az állatvédők ellenben azt állítják, hogy a kanadai fókavadászat a tengeri emlősök legnagyobb mészárlása. Ezért, ha nem szüntetik be a gyilkolást, akkor az interneten a kanadai termékek, főként a tengeri áruk bojkottjára szólítják majd fel az embereket világszerte.


----------



## Both József (2005 Március 17)

A nagyvilágban mindenhol történnek ilyen dolgok :twisted: , de így a TéVén keresztül szörnyű volt látni a védtelen fókákat! Lehet, hogy a médiát kellene felelősségre vonni? hogy ne sokkolják az embereket :?:


----------



## Melitta (2005 Március 17)

Az allatok kinyirasa lelovese levagasa agyonutese akar hol akarhogy tortenik az ember beleborzad.
Ugyanugy nem tudnak elmenni egy vagohidra se mert ilaen gyilkolaszasok nem az en idegeimnek valo.
Borzalmasan sajnalom az allatokat,es pont ezert egyre kevesebb hust eszek sot alig alig.


----------



## Both József (2005 Március 17)

Ezekre a sokkolásokra már nekem sem esik jól a csirke, pulyka vagy disznóhús :!: Áttérek a sörre, borra, pálinkára! Lehet, hogy rossz a sorrend.


----------



## Melitta (2005 Március 17)

NAgyon helyes. Itt jo helyen jarsz mind harom itokat kedveljuk :wink:


----------



## Both József (2005 Március 17)

:34: Melitta! Találkozásunkkor megisszuk, de legfőképpen a HP-t ://:


----------



## Melitta (2005 Március 17)

A fokakhoz kepest ez a valosagos szornyuseg.

*Gyerekeket főztek ebédre* 



A kongói Hazafias Ellenállási Front harcosai rendszeresen kannibalizmussal egészítik ki étlapjukat – derült ki az országban állomásozó ENSZ csapatok parancsnokának nyilatkozatából. 

Patrick Cammaert tábornok egyebek mellett elmondta, hogy a lázadók nyársra tűzik áldozataikat, és forró tűz fölött megsütve elfogyasztják azokat. A főtiszt megrendülten számolt be annak az anyának a drámájáról, akinek két kisgyerekét élve dobták be a forró vízzel teli üstbe, majd megették őket. Legkisebb, hathónapos gyereke csak annak köszönheti életét, hogy a lázadók nem találták elég húsosnak a csecsemőt. Az anyának végig kellett néznie a szörnyűséget, amely csoportos megerőszakolásával végződött. 

A tábornok a jelentést hónapokkal ezelőtt készítette el, de csak most hozták nyilvánosságra. Az anya az erőszak következtében Aids-ben elhunyt, s most már nem kell tartani attól, hogy vallomása miatt a lázadók újabb szörnyűségeket kövessenek el vele szemben. 

Stop!


----------



## csocsike (2005 Március 17)

Vegre hasznosithatok azok a budos kolkok :shock:


----------



## Melitta (2005 Március 17)

jobb ha attersz a tejbe papira :lol:


----------



## csocsike (2005 Március 17)

Hat bantottalak en teged? :shock: Nekem tejet? :shock:


----------



## Efike (2005 Március 17)

Tejet ? !!!!!!!!!!! Szörnyűség !!!!! Nem is értem, hogy civilizált embernek, miként jut eszébe ilyen förtelmes dolog :shock:


----------



## csocsike (2005 Március 17)

Megartott a sok bonbon :evil:


----------



## Both József (2005 Március 17)

Javaslom maradjunk a HP-nál :777:


----------



## csocsike (2005 Március 17)

Az sem rosz, habar az arzen izet nem veszi el :shock:


----------



## Both József (2005 Március 17)

Attól függ miből készül!!! :222:


----------



## Both József (2005 Március 17)

Sajnos a fókavadászaton csak józan embereket láttam! :66: Sehol nem volt bennük egy csöpp HP sem! :222:


----------



## star (2005 Március 17)

rosszul lattad oket


----------



## Both József (2005 Március 17)

Efike írta:


> Tejet ? !!!!!!!!!!! Szörnyűség !!!!! Nem is értem, hogy civilizált embernek, miként jut eszébe ilyen förtelmes dolog :shock:



Megosztom mindenkivel a NAGY igazságot ! :cici: 

1 szál cigi 2 perccel rövidíti meg az életedet,
1 üveg alkohol 4 perccel,
1 munkanap 8 órával.

:3: a tejet nem tudom, de lehet, hogy az már az agypusztulást jelenti?

Ez nem azt jelenti, hogy nem itélem el a fókavadászatot! :3: na vége ez nem fóka!


----------



## Both József (2005 Március 17)

star írta:


> rosszul lattad oket



:,,: Akkor OKÉ! tehát civilzált világ van ott is! :34: Főleg, ha a HP-t szeretik!


----------



## Judith (2005 Március 17)

Both József írta:


> A nagyvilágban mindenhol történnek ilyen dolgok :twisted: , de így a TéVén keresztül szörnyű volt látni a védtelen fókákat! Lehet, hogy a médiát kellene felelősségre vonni? hogy ne sokkolják az embereket :?:



Hát nekem is az a véleményem, hogy "védtelen" fókákat nem erkölcsös gyilkolászni. Én pl. rögtön felfegyverezném öket, hogy módjukban legyen védekezni is.


----------



## Judit (2005 Március 17)

Vagy szegény fókák legalább tiltakozhatnának, mint a pingvinek. 8) 
De nem...


----------



## Judit (2005 Március 17)

A kacsa is fegyveresen védekezik. Ime:


----------



## Melitta (2005 Március 17)

Pingvinek a legalkalmazkodo fajta, tul szaporodast maguk elinteztek csak azonos nemuekkel gyakoroljak a technikat. :lol:


----------



## FiFike (2005 Március 17)

Ugy tudom a csigak is raffinalt fajtak , nemileg atalakulnak a partnerukhoz :lol:


----------



## Both József (2005 Március 23)

Melitta írta:


> Pingvinek a legalkalmazkodo fajta, tul szaporodast maguk elinteztek csak azonos nemuekkel gyakoroljak a technikat. :lol:



Ez azért nem teljesen így van!
A pingvinfiú udvarol a pingvinlánynak, de az erősen kéreti magát.
- Ez nem igaz! - dühöng a pingvinfiú - Rajta vagyunk a kihaló állatok listáján, ez meg itt kéreti magát!

://: Elnézést mindenkitől, de elmentem egy kicsit kikapcsolódni és nem vittem magammal a számítógépet!


----------



## Both József (2005 Március 23)

Hát nekem is az a véleményem, hogy "védtelen" fókákat nem erkölcsös gyilkolászni. Én pl. rögtön felfegyverezném öket, hogy módjukban legyen védekezni is.[/quote]

:,,: Köszi a türelmet a fókák nevében is! Jó volt pihenni!


----------



## Both József (2005 Március 23)

Judit írta:


> Vagy szegény fókák legalább tiltakozhatnának, mint a pingvinek. 8)
> De nem...


Azért most nálunk is volt egy pár fóka és pingvin ! :23: és sikerült eredményt elérniük.


----------



## Both József (2005 Március 23)

FiFike írta:


> Ugy tudom a csigak is raffinalt fajtak , nemileg atalakulnak a partnerukhoz :lol:


Március 17.-e óta is sikerült találkoznom egy jó pár csigával! :222:


----------



## Both József (2005 Március 23)

csocsike írta:


> Az sem rosz, habar az arzen izet nem veszi el :shock:



Pihenés után azt mondom esküdjünk fel a HP-ra!!!! :222:


----------



## Both József (2005 Március 23)

star írta:


> rosszul lattad oket



Mert elcsuklott a hangom :34:


----------



## Melitta (2005 Április 16)

*'Kutyavacsorára utaznak a kínaiak Budapestre '*
Index/MTI 
2005. április 15., péntek 14:25
A kulturált ebtartás érdekében határozott hatósági fellépést, a kutyatartással kapcsolatos jogszabályok egységesítését sürgette a fővárosi MDF-frakció pénteken Budapesten. A frakcióvezető szerint a környező országokból kínaiak utaznak Budapestre "egy kiadós kutyavacsorára". 

"Az idén csaknem tízszer annyit, 200 millió forintot költ a fővárosi önkormányzat a kulturált ebtartás meghonosítására az elmúlt évi összeghez képest. A PR-célokra szánt 100 millió forintból azonban inkább járdatisztító gépekre és a kutyapiszok felszedésére alkalmas zacskók utcai kihelyezésére költenének" - mondta Szőke László, a képviselőcsoport vezetője. 


Az ellenzéki politikus nehezményezte, hogy miközben elviselhetetlen mennyiségű a kutyapiszok az utcákon, tavaly a közterület-felügyelők nem büntettek meg emiatt senkit, annak ellenére, hogy jogi lehetőségük lenne rá. 

Szőke László felszólította a főváros vezetését arra, hogy kezdjen egyeztetéseket a kerületekkel, az állami szakhatóságokkal, illetve a törvényhozással a kutyatartással összefüggő jogszabályok egységesítésére a hatékonyabbá fellépés érdekében. 

Háromezer kutyát altattak el tavaly 

Négyszázezer kutya városa 
Budapesten becslések szerint négyszázezer kutya él (az alig kisebb Bécsben hatvanezer), írta az Index. A pesti kutyák naponta negyven tonna kutyapiszkot hagynak maguk után a köztereken. Ez az adat ráadásul csak a regisztrált kutyákra vonatkozik, a szám tehát ennél nagyobb lehet.
A Studio Metropolitana Urbanisztikai Kutató Központ Kht. (SM) év eleji felméréséből kiderült, a budapestiek egyik legnagyobb problémája a parkolás mellett a köztisztaság hiánya. A felmérésben részt vevő 1200 válaszadó jó része a gyakoribb takarítás mellett a szankcionálás bevezetésében vagy szigorításában látja a megoldást. 
A frakcióvezető szólt arról is, hogy információik szerint egyre nő "az embertelen körülmények" között tartott, illetve az elhagyott, kidobott állatok száma. A fővárosi közterület-felügyeletnél tavaly összesen mintegy nyolcezer kutyatetem keletkezett. 

A szervezetnél 3600 kutyát adtak le, 3006-ot elaltattak, mintegy 1100-at pedig befogadtak. Sikerült gazdához juttatniuk 1700 kutyát, az utcákról pedig mintegy 2100 állattetemet gyűjtöttek be. A politikus szerint legalább annyi bírságot kellene kiróni a kutyapiszok össze nem szedéséért, hogy abból a telep fenntartható legyen. 

Kutyavacsora 
Szőke László a jelenlegi állapotoknak tulajdonítja azokat a híreszteléseket, miszerint "kutyahús-árusítás folyik" Budapesten, elsősorban "az itt élő kínai népesség igényeinek a kielégítésére". 

Mint mondta, munkatársainak a kínaiak is megerősítették ezt a hírt. Közölték azt is, "mivel Budapesten viszonylag könnyen lehet kutyahúshoz hozzájutni, így a környező országokból is egyre több kínai utazik egy jó kiadós kutyavacsorára Budapestre".


----------



## Both József (2005 Április 16)

Melitta írta:


> *'Kutyavacsorára utaznak a kínaiak Budapestre '*
> Index/MTI
> 2005. április 15., péntek 14:25
> A kulturált ebtartás érdekében határozott hatósági fellépést, a kutyatartással kapcsolatos jogszabályok egységesítését sürgette a fővárosi MDF-frakció pénteken Budapesten. A frakcióvezető szerint a környező országokból kínaiak utaznak Budapestre "egy kiadós kutyavacsorára".
> ...



Kedves Melitta!

Nagyon jól látsz dolgokat! Az egész ország már egy nagy rakás "kutyaszar"!!! :66: Csak azt mond meg, hová költözzünk? Netán a holdra? Meddig érezzük ott jól magunkat? Nem lehetne már minden országban béke? legalábbis a magyarok között!!!!


----------



## Melitta (2005 Április 16)

Mintha mostmar valami mozdult volna a kutya "termek "ugyeben. :wink: 
Ami viszont felhaborit a kutyahus arusitas. :shock:


----------



## Both József (2005 Április 16)

Mi van az ingatlanokkal? Felhívott valaki?


----------



## Both József (2005 Április 16)

Melitta írta:


> Mintha mostmar valami mozdult volna a kutya "termek "ugyeben. :wink:
> Ami viszont felhaborit a kutyahus arusitas. :shock:



Úgy érzem egy kicsit felfordult a gyomrom! Megyek és bedobok egy nagy adag HP-t!!! :34:


----------



## Efike (2005 Április 16)

Melitta írta:


> Ami viszont felhaborit a kutyahus arusitas. :shock:


Mi a problémád vele ? Ha a kutya az utcán kódorog, megvész az éhségtől, a rugdosástól, avagy valami jótékony kéz áldoz rá annyit, hogy elaltassák, az sokkal jobb ? Ha van aki eszi, miért ne. Ezzel a logikával, nem lenne szabad leölni a csirkét, kacsát, libát, disznót, marhát, lovat, birkát. Azok miért különbek ? Ja, és a struccok ? :shock:


----------



## csocsike (2005 Április 16)

Nezd meg , szalantan egy darab elo kutyat nem talalsz , Viszont egy kover Lacit, azt igen :shock:


----------



## Laci (2005 Április 16)

Te vagy mólés vagy-titokban zugiszol :roll: - vagy sokat voltál a napon,ha azt állítod,hogy a Laci kövér :evil: . Kövér Laci egy teljesen más kategória.Nem kívánom a vele való összehasonlítást :wink: .


----------



## csocsike (2005 Április 16)

Most mi bajod van , a kulombseg csak anyi hogy nem hasznaljatok egymas hullahopp karikajat, nem?


----------



## Both József (2005 Április 16)

Efike írta:


> Melitta írta:
> 
> 
> > Ami viszont felhaborit a kutyahus arusitas. :shock:
> ...



Persze máshol is vannak olyanok, akik kifejezetten örömüket lelik a gyilkolásban. Ezt használta ki tavaly egy szemfüles norvég utazási iroda, amely kimondottan a sarkköri fókavadászatra szervezett túrákat. A cég vezetője annak idején nem is tagadta, hogy a busás haszonért szinte bármire hajlandóak.

Szibériában, a Kamcsatkán élő emberek a mészárlást tradíciónak, kultúrájuk részének tekintik. Bár az itt letelepedett orosz lakosság eleinte valóban csak annyi állatot ölt le, amennyire szükség volt. A piaci viszonyok és a nyugati kereslet lassan, de biztosan itt is átformálta az emberek szemléletét. És ezzel együtt a fókaállományt.

Az öldöklés tehát tovább folytatódott. 1984-ben ugyan az Egyesült Államok és még néhány ország örökre betiltotta a tengeri emlősök vadászatát, az egyezményhez éppen a leginkább érintettek nem csatlakoztak. Ők a fókák elszaporodására hivatkoznak, ám itt nem erről van szó. A tiltakozókat a kivégzések brutalitása háborítja fel.

Amíg az érintett országok szemet hunynak az értelmetlen pusztítás felett nem várhatunk változást, az emberi brutalitást pedig egyezményekkel nem lehet megállítani. Szemléletváltásra lenne szükség, ám a képek tanúsága szerint ez sajnos még igen messze van.


----------



## Efike (2005 Április 16)

Both József írta:


> Amíg az érintett országok szemet hunynak az értelmetlen pusztítás felett nem várhatunk változást, az emberi brutalitást pedig egyezményekkel nem lehet megállítani. Szemléletváltásra lenne szükség, ám a képek tanúsága szerint ez sajnos még igen messze van.


Ez mind igaz amit írtál, de semmi köze a táplálékként elfogyasztott kutyákhoz, Vannak néger törzsek, ahol a kedvenc menű, hogy fognak egy élő majmot, beleássák a földbe, hogy csak a feje látszik ki, aztán meglékelik a koponyáját és az élő majomnak kieszik az agyvelejét. Ha ezt veszem alapul, akkor a kinaiak nagyon kultúráltan fogyasztják a kutyákat. Ráadásul olyan kutyákat, amelyek senkinek nem kellenek.


----------



## Efike (2005 Április 16)

csocsike írta:


> Nezd meg , szalantan egy darab elo kutyat nem talalsz , Viszont egy kover Lacit, azt igen :shock:


Valóban, mikor legutóbb ott jártunk terepszemlén, akkor csak egy kutyát láttam a falu határában, az is behúzott farokkal lábujhegyen kerülte ki a falut. A környékbeli emberek is fejcsóválva nyilatkoztak erről a felfoghatatlan természeti jelenségről. Szalántán a kutyák nem ugatják a Holdat. Temetői csend honol e kies somogyi községben. A Laci viszont tényleg kövér, és mint a Rezgő Nyárfával folytatott viszonyából is látható volt, kifejezetten kedveli a kövéreket. :roll:


----------



## Laci (2005 Április 16)

Aranydrágabogaram !
Nem somogyi ,baranyai település! Az ebek azért járnak behúzott farokkal,mert legutóbb,mikor itt jártatok a kutyadöngető haveroddal,megpróbáltátok őket megtanítani olvasni és a betűzés örök negatív emlék maradt számukra  :twisted: .
Kóbor kutyák tényleg nincsenek. Az utcánkban egyedül az állatorvos két kutyája van szabadon.Az egyik egy szép vizsla,a másik valami kistermetű nagyon öreg, rákos keferék. Pár éve láttam amint a szemben lakó szomszéd egyik tyúkját a nyakánál fogva elcipelte a kisebb kutya. Mondom a gazdájának néhány nap múlva: Te Benő, be kellene zárnod a kutyákat,mert elviszik a szomszéd tyúkjait. Azt mondja: Zárja be a szomszéd a tyúkjait! A szomszéd tényleg bezárta a tyúkokat :roll: .

Egyébként ha növesztene a hülyeség ,Te ülve nyalnád a Holdat :twisted: !
Honnan veszed az én kövérségemet. Némi fogyókúra után most vagyok 70 kg. Neked volt viszonyod Nyárfácskával,meg a kótyagos cimborádnak :twisted: .


----------



## Efike (2005 Április 16)

Na jó, legyen baranyai. Mi vagyok én ? Térképész ? Ami a kövérségedet illeti, még mindenki élénken emléxik itt az osztályon, a híres citromos fogyókúrádra. Ha nem lennél kövér, mire kellett zabálni kilószám a citromot és még egy influenzavírust is ?
Amikor mi Csöcsivel arra jártunk, velünk volt egy nagyon híres wodoo boszorkány is - aki a nyomolvasás mestere - és egész véletlenül, mint általában a természeti népek tagjai, kiválóan értette a kutyák nyelvét. Ő volt az, aki szinkronba fordította a szalántáról kimenekült ebek panaszos vonítását, egy különösen kegyetlen pápaszemes rémséges pasasról, aki kutyahotdognak dolgozza fel a falusi házak derék őrzőit. Nagyon megrázott bennünket szegény állatok panasza, csendesen sírdogáltunk egy bolyhoslepkehernyóval lepett fa tövében, mert még a mi edzett lelkünk is megtörik az emberi gonoszság eme megnyilvánulása hallatán. :12:


----------



## Leona (2005 Április 16)

Efike írta:


> Na jó, legyen baranyai. Mi vagyok én ? Térképész ? :










Itt a térkép, ész nem jár hozzá... :lol:


----------



## pitti (2005 Április 16)

Laci írta:


> mikor itt jártatok a kutyadöngető haveroddal,


Hat ez mar szegyen! :evil: A Csocsirol mindig sejtettem mer mikor itt volt akkor azt vettem eszre hogy a szomszed pincsijet hajkuraszta, de hogy az Efi is ilyesmit csinaljon...? :shock: neki lehetne tobb esze foleg a teve es a lama szexualis tapasztalatai utan....
Meg vagyok dobbenve.


----------



## Laci (2005 Április 16)

Leona írta : ,,Itt a térkép, ész nem jár hozzá... ''

Nem is lehetne Ő térképész! Legfeljebb térkép :twisted: .


----------



## Laci (2005 Április 16)

Pittikém !

Hát az a helyzet,hogy ki van plakátolva a két rémpofa a községben,mint a kutyák alkalmi molesztálói. Ezért nyilvánították itt őket persona non gratanak. Ez van,szégyen,nem szégyen. Két kis pedagógus! Olvasni akarták megtanítani a kutyákat.Hivatalosan! Aztán visszaéltek ezzel a jeles kultúrmisszióval...


----------



## pitti (2005 Április 16)

Lehet hogy biborosnak keszulnek? :shock:


----------



## Efike (2005 Április 16)

Valóban, ti két elvetemült és minden förtelmes gonoszságra hajlamos martalócok, most kibújt a szög a zsákból, egy húron pendűltök. Ti a hátunk mögött összebeszéltetek telefonon, hogy adódó alkalommal a Törvényszék előtt azonosan hazug vallomást tegyetek.
De hiábavaló volt minden.
A szalántai Rém aljas hajlamait bizonyítandó, a panaszos szukákból DNS mintát vettünk és átadtuk az Interpolnak. Egyértelmű választ kaptunk, amely bármely bíróság előtt megállja a helyét. Csak úgy mellékesen sikerült kideríteni, hogy a Pitti néven ismert ebhajhász, a Lövölde téren volt sintér, majd később a bostoni baltás gyilkos unokaöccsének adta ki magát és kilopta a villamosszék nagyfeszültségű vezetékeit, majd Kanadába disszidált. 
A szalántai Rém viszont eredetileg nem szemüveges. Csupán azért visel szemüveget, hogy a fekete kerettel megváltoztassa a fizimiskáját. A fekete keretben egyébként nem dioptriás üveg van, hanem közönséges üveg, melyet két eldobott szódásüveg talpából vágott ki. Ezek az üvegek nagyon zavarják és így történhetett, hogy tavaly március 8,-án a Nemzetközi Nőnapon a szomszédja Körmös nevű kankutyáját erőszakolta meg. Szegény állat keserves vonítására az egész falu felriadt, az emberek vasvillát, kapát ragadtak, de ez az elvetemült eltűnt a sötétben.


----------



## Judit (2005 Április 16)

:``:


----------



## Judith (2005 Április 17)

Judit írta:


> :``:



Azért, majd ha magadhoz térsz a röhögéstöl, szoljál, jó?


----------



## FiFike (2005 Április 17)

Efike elmegy az utokezelobe meglatogatni Lacikat .
- Hol van Lacika?
- Menjen tovább ezen a folyosón.
Továbmegy. Látja, hogy ki van írva: Szép és okos emberek.Megkérdezi:
- Itt van Lacika?
- Nem, menjen tovább.
Továbbmegy. Ki van írva: Szép, de buta emberek. Megkérdezi:
- Itt van Lacika?
- Nem, menjen tovább.
Továbbmegy. Ki van írva: Ronda és buta emberek.
- Itt van Lacika?
- Nem, menjen tovább.
Továbbmegy. Ki van írva: Ronda, buta és fogyatékos emberek.
- Itt van Lacika?
- Nem, menjen tovább.
Továbbmegy. Ki van írva: Lacika.


----------



## Efike (2005 Április 17)

Gyalázat ilyen idétlen vicceket írkálgatni, jobb sorsra érdemtelen szalántai lakosok ellenére. Föl vagyok háborodva.
A Laci, egy nagyon jóvágású gyerek.
Csak a vágás van rossz helyen. :shock:


----------



## pitti (2005 Április 17)

Efike írta:


> Csak a vágás van rossz helyen. :shock:


Maj megvag mint paraszt ember a szallonnat. :shock:


----------



## FiFike (2005 Április 17)

A nyakon vagy a labakozi vagasrol beszeltek ? :roll:


----------



## Efike (2005 Április 17)

Mit tudom én ! :shock: Ha én nyakonvágom, úgy fog forogni, mint a búgócsiga, csak nem lesz olyan szép. :twisted:


----------



## csocsike (2005 Április 17)

Es ha festunk ra csikokat ? :shock: Vagy legtalabb had fargjak belolle :evil:


----------



## Both József (2005 Április 17)

Melitta írta:


> *'Kutyavacsorára utaznak a kínaiak Budapestre '*
> Index/MTI
> 2005. április 15., péntek 14:25
> A kulturált ebtartás érdekében határozott hatósági fellépést, a kutyatartással kapcsolatos jogszabályok egységesítését sürgette a fővárosi MDF-frakció pénteken Budapesten. A frakcióvezető szerint a környező országokból kínaiak utaznak Budapestre "egy kiadós kutyavacsorára".
> ...


----------



## Efike (2005 Április 17)

Jó, én bepörgetem, Te meg állítsd meg tomahawkkal :twisted:


----------



## Both József (2005 Április 17)

csocsike írta:


> Es ha festunk ra csikokat ? :shock: Vagy legtalabb had fargjak belolle :evil:



Karfiol pekingi kacsát rendel a Három Sárkány nevű kínai étteremben. Kihozzák neki, Karfiol bedugja az ujját a kacsa püspökfalatjába, majd dühösen azt mondja:
- Pincér! Ez nem pekingi kacsa, ez kantoni... Vigye vissza, és azt hozza, amit rendeltem!
A pincér visszaviszi a kacsát, majd egy fél óra múlva megjelenik egy másikkal. Karfiol ismét bedugja az ujját a kacsa hátsó felébe, s dühösen közli:
- Ez se pekingi kacsa, hanem szecsuáni... Hozzon pekingi kacsát!
A pincér ismét visszaviszi az ételt, s ismét másikat hoz ki. Az eljárás ugyanaz, ujj a hátsó részbe, majd Karfiol elégedetten bólint:
- Ez az! Ez pekingi...
Erre egy enyhén ittas úr föláll a szomszéd asztaltól, odamegy Karfiolhoz, hátat fordít, letolja a gatyáját, és azt mondja:
- Bocsánat, uram, nekem is megmondaná, hová valósi vagyok?


----------



## csocsike (2005 Április 17)




----------



## FiFike (2005 Április 18)

:656: Both Jozsi ..csak igy kapasbol /.....jo barat vagy !!! Beveszunk a zartosztalyra :lol: Kerlek talalj ki egy titulust magadnak es majd a vezetoseg ....jova hagyja :lol:


----------



## Both József (2005 Április 18)

FiFike írta:


> :656: Both Jozsi ..csak igy kapasbol /.....jo barat vagy !!! Beveszunk a zartosztalyra :lol: Kerlek talalj ki egy titulust magadnak es majd a vezetoseg ....jova hagyja :lol:



Üdv Fifike! :..: Köszönöm a bizalmad!
Honnan tudod, hogy a zárt osztályon vagyok? Nagy elmélkedés kellős közepén! :23: Tudjátok, most lesz a Pápa választás és nem tudom eldönteni, hogy a párton belül mi legyek!? Pápa, Király vagy Magyarország Köztársasági Elnöke! Már a többi titulus mint: pártelnök, miniszterelnök, miniszter, államtitkár, országgyűlési képviselő le van járatva! :111:
Várom a bölcs döntéseteket! :idea:
Addig is egy kis élénkítő: :222: 
-Az én bácsikám pap, és mindenki úgy szólítja, hogy fötisztelendö úr- dicsekszik az egyik fiú a többieknek.
-Az én bácsikám bíboros, és eminenciás uramnak szólítják - licitál a másik. Tromfol a harmadik srác is erre:
- Mit hencegtek? Az én nagybátyám olyan kövér, hogy ha kimegy az utcára mindenki azt mondja: Úristen!!!

Egyik nap egy Ózd melletti kisfaluban megrökönyödve nézték az idős emberek ezt a feliratot a templomajtón, ami a pap kézírásával volt írva: "Ma elmarad a mise, Sátán vagyok."
(Ózd mellett található egy falu, melynek a neve az, hogy Sáta) :33:


----------



## Efike (2005 Április 18)

Both József írta:


> mi legyek!? Pápa, Király vagy Magyarország Köztársasági Elnöke!


Minden lehetsz, csak vigyázz, ne legyél fárajó. :twisted: A pápai állást nem javallom, mert az fenntartott hely Pastoral szentatya számára, bár még nincs eldöntve, hogy keresztre feszítjük, vagy beiktatjuk. Ha a Magyar Köztársaság elnöke szeretnél lenni, akkor előbb iratkozz fell a FIDESz-nél a szimpátialistára. Ez az állás a mi hatáskörünkön kívül esik. Király az lehetsz, a szabály nem tiltja, legfeljebb a fejed a fűrészporos kosárba hull. :roll:


----------



## Both József (2005 Április 18)

Király az lehetsz, a szabály nem tiltja, legfeljebb a fejed a fűrészporos kosárba hull. :roll:[/quote]

A zártosztályon csak abban gondolkodom, :00: hogy a BéNyuSzeVi Pártnál milyen titulusom legyen, segítsetek jó emberek! A Fára jó, az már lehetek, mert Bot/h/ vagyok. Pápa nem lehetek, mert nem voltam párttitkár. Köztársasági elnök lehetnék? :555: gumidomino!!! Király,király, király, az szeretnék lenni! Legalább lenne egy röpke pillanat az életemben, amikor jó emberek közé kerülnék! :00: még fej nélkül is vállalom! :butt:
A fűrészporos kosarat nem lehet kicserélni boros hordóra, kettévágva, benne Cabernet Franc-ba, száraz , vörös minőségi bor a száraz, vörös minőségi királyi fejnek? :222:


----------



## Efike (2005 Április 18)

Mondottam ember küzdj és bízva bízzál !
Lehetsz király. A szükséges engedélyek ill. az FBI és CIA ( valamint KGB, Securitate, Moszad, stb....) ügynökségekkel szembeni különleges titkosításokat Csöcsi rendőrfőnök úrtól szerezheted be, ha megvesztegeted pálinkával. Ne is próbálj tisztességes árat felajánlani az okmányokért, csakis tisztességtelent és csakis páleszt. 
Óvakodj a törpétől és a szalántai Rémtől. Ha köztünk vagy, ne hozz magaddal pénztárcát, mert úgyis ellopjuk. Viszont, ha nincs nálad, akkor sokkal érdekesebb ellopni. De ellopjuk úgyis. Meg se próbálj feljelenteni bennünket, mert úgyis gyorsabbak vagyunk. Királyságod költségvetéséről magadnak kell gondoskodnod, az adókat mi szedjük be. 
Ne lepődj meg, ha meglepetés ér.


----------



## Both József (2005 Április 18)

Ne lepődj meg, ha meglepetés ér.[/quote]

Én már semmin sem lepődök meg!!!!!! :!: Értetted!!!!!!!!!!??????!!!!!!!
Voltam a pszichiáternél és elmondtam Neki, hogy nagyzási mániám van, ://: Király akarok lenni!
Azt mondta az orvos, hogy feküdjek le a díványra és nyugodtan kezdjem el mesélni az egészet elölről.
:00: Én erre azt feleltem: Rendben. Először teremtettem az eget és a földet. :222: 
Most akkor megint összekeveredtem: Pápa vagy Király legyek? :idea:


----------



## Efike (2005 Április 18)

Both József írta:


> Én erre azt feleltem: Rendben. Először teremtettem az eget és a földet.


Szerintem gyorsan ismerkedj meg a fiaddal. Itt van ő is, Pittinek hívatja magát. Ha Csöcsi Jézust emlegeti, mindig ő jelentkezik. :shock:


----------



## Both József (2005 Április 18)

Efike írta:


> Both József írta:
> 
> 
> > Én erre azt feleltem: Rendben. Először teremtettem az eget és a földet.
> ...



Na! Ez nagyon jó! :ugras: Egy szavazattal több?!?

Akkor már tudom, hogy Pittike mamáját miért Máriának hívják. :99: Mert szegénynek nem volt apja. Mert Anyukája amikor felvette az új bundáját, így szólalt meg a kis gyermek:
- Mennyit szenvedhetett az az állat, hogy ez a bunda a tiéd lehessen!
Mire az Anyja - Szégyelld magad! :33: Hogy beszélsz apádról?! 

Ezzel megint visszatértünk a fókákhoz :!: 

Remélem Pittike a szavazat marad! \m/


----------



## Efike (2005 Április 18)

:lol:


----------



## FiFike (2005 Április 18)

Király vagy(!) :lol: Fára(jó) aka Both !


----------



## Both József (2005 Április 18)

FiFike írta:


> Király vagy(!) :lol: Fára(jó) aka Both !



Ez most komoly FiFike? Oltári boldog vagyok! vagy Oltáron vagyok boldog? :77: 
Az udvartartásomba ezek után olyan munka nélküli, független, nem kövér, nem dohányzó, fiatalos nőt keresek, akinek a munka mellett a szex is fontos. Itt mind a kettőt megkaphatja. Itt lakást, teljes ellátást adunk, + bért. Csak rajtad múlik! Szaktudás nem szükséges. Szeresd a palota körüli munkát és az állatokat, főleg a fókát!
Fiatalos, jóképű Király vagyok, anyagilag bebiztosítva, kastélyom, hat kocsim van, két mobilom, és egy villám a Karibtengeri szigeten.Senkit nem keresek, csak dicsekedni akartam. :ugras:


----------



## FiFike (2005 Április 18)

Szolgalataimat nem tudom felajanlani mert meroben az ellenkezoje vagyok a kovetelmenyeknek . :cry: 

Sandor-Jozsef-Benedek szerencsetek , hogy meghoztatok a meleget :lol: 
Boldog nevnapot !


----------



## Both József (2005 Április 18)

FiFike írta:


> Szolgalataimat nem tudom felajanlani mert meroben az ellenkezoje vagyok a kovetelmenyeknek . :cry:
> 
> Sandor-Jozsef-Benedek szerencsetek , hogy meghoztatok a meleget :lol:
> Boldog nevnapot !



Köszönöm a koronázás előtti jókivánságokat! :23: 
Akkor mostmár tudjátok, hogy miért jók ezek az oldalak: :5: Miért jó "szenilisnek, királynak" lenni a zárt osztályon?
- Mert sohasem fogysz ki a jó történetekből.


----------



## Both József (2005 Április 20)

FiFike írta:


> :656: Both Jozsi ..csak igy kapasbol /.....jo barat vagy !!! Beveszunk a zartosztalyra :lol: Kerlek talalj ki egy titulust magadnak es majd a vezetoseg ....jova hagyja :lol:



A királyság és a pápaság sem jött be. A társaság jó! Ezért úgy gondoltam, hogy szeretnék továbbra is Veletek lenni csak nem tudom eldönteni a funkciómat a BeNyuSzevi Pártban.....Mi lenne,ha én lennék a LÁTHATATLAN EMBER! vagy a SZEKÉRTOLÓ!
Tegnap az elmeorvos bement az üres szobába, s így szólt:
- Kedves uram, most kettesben vagyunk... Mesélje el nyugodtan, mióta képzeli magát LÁTHATATLANNAK?


----------



## Judith (2005 Április 20)

Both József írta:


> FiFike írta:
> 
> 
> > :656: Both Jozsi ..csak igy kapasbol /.....jo barat vagy !!! Beveszunk a zartosztalyra :lol: Kerlek talalj ki egy titulust magadnak es majd a vezetoseg ....jova hagyja :lol:
> ...



remek ötlet, Széltolónk már van, de Láthatatlan emberünk még nincsen. Arra a Csöcsinek lesz nagy szüksége, amikor nyomoznia kell, hogy hova tünt a pájinka a raktárból. mert még eddig nem akadt jelentkezett senki erre az igazán jó detektiv munkára.


----------



## csocsike (2005 Április 20)

Vegre lesz egy beosztottam aki a fonokom lesz? :shock:


----------



## Melitta (2005 Április 21)

Neked minek fonok mikor Te vagy a nagy gore?


----------



## csocsike (2005 Április 21)

Sokaig en is azt hittem de megjelent Ama, es azota bezartsagi erzesem van, sot kisebsegi is . Olyan okos :shock:


----------



## pitti (2005 Április 21)

Jo lesz ha belenyugszol hogy legalabb egy ember van aki okosabb nalad. :5:


----------



## Efike (2005 Április 21)

Both József írta:


> Mi lenne,ha én lennék a LÁTHATATLAN EMBER! vagy a SZEKÉRTOLÓ!


Szó sem lehet róla ! Amikor Csöcsi megy beszedni az adót, egyszerűen eltűnsz !!!!!!!! :evil:


----------



## Both József (2005 Április 21)

Efike írta:


> Both József írta:
> 
> 
> > Mi lenne,ha én lennék a LÁTHATATLAN EMBER! vagy a SZEKÉRTOLÓ!
> ...


Szerinted a Csocsi nem fog eltünni, hiszen Ő rendőrfönök!
Hallottam már olyat, hogy azt mondta a rendőr, hogy gondolkodom, tehát vagyok! - mondta és eltűnt. :kaboom:


----------



## Both József (2005 Április 21)

csocsike írta:


> Sokaig en is azt hittem de megjelent Ama, es azota bezartsagi erzesem van, sot kisebsegi is . Olyan okos :shock:


Ne törődj sehová, Te vagy a legjobb fej! ://: Nekem meg két egyéniségem volt...de már meggyógyultunk! :222:


----------



## Both József (2005 Április 21)

csocsike írta:


> Vegre lesz egy beosztottam aki a fonokom lesz? :shock:


Ne félj, ha összefogunk Te is láthatatlan leszel! :lol:


----------



## Both József (2005 Április 21)

Melitta írta:


> Neked minek fonok mikor Te vagy a nagy gore?


Így igaz :!:


----------



## Both József (2005 Április 21)

eddig nem akadt jelentkezett senki erre az igazán jó detektiv munkára.[/quote]

Félreértettél! Én nem nyomozó akarok lenni :!:


----------



## Judith (2005 Április 21)

Both József írta:


> eddig nem akadt jelentkezett senki erre az igazán jó detektiv munkára.



Félreértettél! Én nem nyomozó akarok lenni :!:[/quote]

Kár, mert mint Láthatatlan, sok mindent észrevehetnél, amit egy rendörfönök sem. Persze, bocsáss meg nekem, ha az agyam csak erre van beállva. Nem tehetek róla, családi örökség.


----------



## Both József (2005 Április 21)

Judith írta:


> Persze, bocsáss meg nekem, ha az agyam csak erre van beállva. Nem tehetek róla, családi örökség.



Én pedig elvesztettem a szálat ezért egy új hír:Megválasztása óta először hagyta el a Vatikánt XVI. Benedek pápa. 
A szentatya Róma egyik közterületén jelent meg, ahol a pápai államtól mindössze 100 méterre lévő egykori lakását kereste fel. A katolikus egyházfőt hatalmas tömeg vette körül és lelkesen üdvözölte őt. Tapsoltak vagy lengettek? \m/ 
Mintha 20 éve választották volna meg!
Javasolnám a BeNyuSzevi Párt Médiafelelősének, hogy jobban tenné, ha Efike "lelki világával" foglalkozna! :lol:


----------



## Spanky (2005 Április 22)

ment, fokat vadaszni


----------



## pitti (2005 Április 22)

Spanky írta:


> ment, fokat vadaszni


Te meg merre kodorogtal? :shock:


----------



## Forgoszel (2005 Április 22)

Spanky írta:


> ment, fokat vadaszni



*Szia Spanky!*

Rég' láttalak.
Látom, Te sem vagy egy locska-fecske ember


----------



## Spanky (2005 Április 24)

pitti írta:


> Spanky írta:
> 
> 
> > ment, fokat vadaszni
> ...


fokakat verni,
vagy gyik lett volna ? :roll:


----------



## Spanky (2005 Április 24)

Forgoszel írta:


> Spanky írta:
> 
> 
> > ment, fokat vadaszni
> ...


szio Forgoszel


----------



## kandur (2005 Április 24)

sziasztok hogy vagytok?
fokat vadaszni?
tehenet halaszni?
en fogtam egy tehenet horgaszbottal, de elrepult.


----------



## kandur (2005 Április 24)

legkozelebb gilisztaval kell tehenet halaszni, akkor nem repul el, esetleg elmegy, de az nem baj.


----------



## pitti (2005 Április 24)

kandur írta:


> legkozelebb gilisztaval kell tehenet halaszni, akkor nem repul el, esetleg elmegy, de az nem baj.


Te is ittal? :shock:


----------



## FiFike (2005 Április 24)

Spanky szioka !
Tudjuk , hogy a zavarosban lehet a legjobban halaszni :wink:


----------



## Both József (2005 Április 26)

:evil: Végre nálunk is itt a nagy civilizáció :!: 
*Diákok emberi szerveket csempésztek ki a Debreceni Egyetem anatómiai intézetének boncterméből - legalábbis erről tanúskodnak a norvég televízió kettes csatornájának rejtett kamerás felvételei. *
*A képeken az látszik, ahogy az orvosegyetem hallgatói éjjel kettőkor - valakinek kétezer forintot kifizetve - bemennek a boncterembe, majd ott bármiféle szakmai - orvosi vagy tanári - felügyelet és engedély nélkül boncolni kezdenek, úgy, hogy a tankönyvet a meztelen holttestre terítve lapozzák.*
*A felvételeken később az látszik, ahogy a hallgatók a kollégiumi szobákban kicsomagolják a boncteremből - cipősdobozban és műanyag kukában - elhozott testrészeket. Van aki egy fél fejet, van, aki agydarabokat vitt fel a diákszállóba. A diákok egy része még fizetett is a szervekért, állítólag bérelni is lehetett őket. Az intézmény Orvos- és Egészségtudományi Centrumának vezetése tegnap az ügyben bizottságot állított föl. A vizsgálat lezárultáig az intézmény nem kíván nyilatkozni.* 


Népszava


----------



## Efike (2005 Április 26)

Botticelli, Michelangelo, Leonardo pontosan ezt csinálták. Lehet, hogy az egyetemisták művészek.
Teljesen igazuk van. Egy boncteremben boncolni mégsem olyan strapás mint a temetőben ásni.
A testrészeket egyébként azért vitték a kollégiumba, mert a menzán kevés és rossz a koszt. 
Egy kis velő pirított kenyéren segít a fiatal szervezet kalóriahiányának leküzdésében. :shock: :twisted:


----------



## Melitta (2005 Április 26)

:shock: Tudomany ide vagy oda, azert a XXI.sz.-ban csak nem szeretne az ember ha a hozzatartozojat darabjaira szednek,igy szethordanak. :evil: 
A patologian a korepetalast nem igy kene megoldani.
Mit szolnak azok akik hiszenk a feltamadasban, es ezert nem fog sikerulni, mert elloptak a labat agyat stb? :wink:


----------



## Efike (2005 Április 26)

Melitta írta:


> Mit szolnak azok akik hiszenk a feltamadasban, es ezert nem fog sikerulni, mert elloptak a labat agyat stb?


Mindenki őrizze meg a tárgyait.A társadalom még a fürge újjú pitiáner zsebtolvajoktól se képes megvédeni senkit. A pathológiára nem lehet őrt állítani, mert semmi értelme. Lásd a MOL-nál is a fegyveres őrök lopták az üzemanyagot. :evil: 
Bezzeg nem voltál felháborodva, amikor Csöcsi még a szellemeket is megsütötte. :shock:


----------



## csocsike (2005 Április 26)

Tudtam , hogy mindennek en vagyok az oka :shock: Pedig mar en is olyan szetszort vagyok , ha nem lenne olyan jo vastag borom talan mar nem is egy szobaban ulnek , Valami oszetart. lehet hogy irok egy oneletrajzot es beadom a drama palyazatra. :shock: :shock:


----------



## Melitta (2005 Április 26)

Az mas eset ha mi boncolunk a halottmosoba, mintha minket akarnanak boncolni az ifju titanok a patologian. :wink:


----------



## Efike (2005 Április 26)

> mas eset ha mi boncolunk


 :shock: Köztük voltál ?


----------



## csocsike (2005 Április 26)

Jott o is mert az illeto bonbon mergezesben halt meg es azt hitte meg tunkolhat :shock:


----------



## Efike (2005 Április 26)

:lol:


----------



## Melitta (2005 Április 26)

:shock: csak originalt csomagolasu bonbont fogyasztok, meg a szavatosagi idejet is megnezem,nem akarom hogy boncolasra keruljek holmi romlott bonbon miatt.


----------



## csocsike (2005 Április 26)

A gyar nem gyozi olyan gyorsan csomagolni :shock:


----------



## Both József (2005 Április 28)

csocsike írta:


> A gyar nem gyozi olyan gyorsan csomagolni :shock:


*Na ez sem semmi! Pedig se nem fóka, se nem csoki?*
Nelson Chisale fekete mezőgazdasági munkás maradványaira - lerágott csontokra és ruhájára - oroszlánok számára bekerített területen találtak rá még tavaly januárban, a Krüger Nemzeti Park szélén. Mint kiderült, nem baleset, hanem brutális gyilkosság áldozata lett, s - vélhetően, de nem bizonyítottan - még élt, amikor a vérszomjas vadállatok elé vetették.
Halálával összefüggésben bűnösnek találták csütörtökön egykori munkaadóját, a fehér Mark Scott-Crossleyt, valamint egy fekete munkását. A büntetés kiszabására várhatóan csak hónapok múlva kerül sor, egy harmadik, szintén fekete vádlottat egy külön eljárás keretében állítanak majd bíróság elé.
A bíróság bizonyítottnak találta, hogy az áldozatra rátámadtak, bozótvágókésekkel összeszabdalták, majd megkötözve az oroszlánok rezervátumához vitték és átdobták a kerítésen. Mindkét vádlott a másik bűnösségét hangoztatta. A farmer azt állította, hogy munkásai támadtak rá a cókmókjáért a farmra visszatérő, elbocsátott munkásra, míg alkalmazottja azt hangoztatta, hogy Scott-Crossley parancsára cselekedtek, életüket féltve.

MTI 

[/b]


----------



## csocsike (2005 Április 28)

:shock:


----------



## Judith (2005 Április 28)

jesszusom! Kisértetek a Fehér ház elött! Mentsétek lelkeitek! Én már futok .... :88:


----------



## csocsike (2005 Április 28)

Te csak ne szaladgalj fajos hattal :shock:


----------



## Both József (2005 Április 28)

csocsike írta:


> :shock:


Legnagyobb keserűségemre minden nap egyre bölcsebb leszek... :roll:


----------



## csocsike (2005 Április 28)

Sajnos a Klan az itt is letezik es nemetorszagban is :shock:


----------



## Both József (2005 Április 28)

csocsike írta:


> Sajnos a Klan az itt is letezik es nemetorszagban is :shock:


Végtelen az Isten állatkertje. :evil:


----------



## csocsike (2005 Április 29)

:shock:


----------



## csocsike (2005 Április 29)

:shock:


----------



## Both József (2005 Április 29)

csocsike írta:


> :shock:


Térjél vissza a fókákhoz! az jobb! :evil: 
Engedjetek meg egy idézetet:
*Tatiosz: Élni annyi, mint szeretni *
Élni annyi, mint szeretni. 
Szeretni, látni és megmutatni, érezni és érzékeltetni, meghallani és meghallgatni, magasba szállni és felröpíteni, kinyílni és felnyitni, megérteni és megértetni, együtt érezni és eggyé olvadni - és tudni, hogy a szeretet a legmagasabb rendű alkotás... 
ezeken a topic oldalakon pedig szörnyűségek vannak!


----------



## csocsike (2005 Április 29)

Sajnos a fkakrol kevesebbet tudok,, ok nem idegesitenek anyira. :shock:


----------



## Efike (2005 Április 29)

csocsike írta:


> Sajnos a fkakrol kevesebbet tudok,, ok nem idegesitenek anyira. :shock:


És, ha csuklyát húzok rájuk ? :twisted:


----------



## csocsike (2005 Április 29)

Nem a ruhazaton mulik, amit jelkepez :shock:


----------



## Efike (2005 Április 29)

Gondolod ? Ruha nélkül tudnád, hogy mi jár a fejében ? :roll:


----------



## csocsike (2005 Április 29)

Nem tudnam , de ezert nehez irtani oket, mert elso ranezesre nem latszik :shock: Sajnos manapsag tobb a csukja nelkuli foka mint a csukjas. A csukjas legalabb folvalalja , hogy egy allat. A masik nem , az a veszelyessebb :shock:


----------



## Efike (2005 Április 29)

Na látod ! Nem a ruha teszi az embert, hanem ha megruházzák :twisted:


----------



## csocsike (2005 Április 29)

Nem latom, te verekedni akarsz? Menj ki a sarokra, engem is ott ruhaztak meg :evil:


----------



## Efike (2005 Április 29)

:shock: Nekem van haverom. Haverom haverem.


----------



## csocsike (2005 Április 29)

Gazdag ember vagy :shock:


----------



## Forgoszel (2005 Április 29)

csocsike írta:


> Gazdag ember vagy :shock:



Én is! :wink: 
Csak nem a titkos svájci bankszámlámom  
De másban nagyon!


----------



## Both József (2005 Május 1)

Efike írta:


> :shock: Nekem van haverom. Haverom haverem.


Újraszületett a rímfaragó Romhányi :!:


----------



## Both József (2005 Május 1)

csocsike írta:


> Gazdag ember vagy :shock:


Papa, mi az etika? - érdeklodik Móricka. - Na várj, mondok egy példát. Bejön az üzletembe egy úr, vesz egy szövetet nyolcszázért. Ezressel fizet, de a visszajáró pénzt ottfelejti. Itt kezdodik az etika: magamnak tartsam meg azt a kétszáz forintot, vagy felezzem meg az üzlettársammal? :lol:


----------



## Efike (2005 Május 1)

csocsike írta:


> Gazdag ember vagy :shock:


Móricka megkérdezi az apukáját, hogy mi a különbség az elmélet és a gyakorlat között.
Apuka kiküldi Mórickát az anyjához, hogy kérdezze meg, hogy lefeküdne-e a szomszéddal, ha az adna félmilió forintot.
Móricka liheg vissza a válasszal: - Igen.
Apuka kiküldi Mórickát a nővéréhez, hogy kérdezze meg, hogy lefeküdne-e a szomszéddal, ha az adna félmilió forintot.
Móricka liheg vissza a válasszal: - Igen.
No fiam, mondja erre az apuka, elméletileg van egymillió forintunk, de gyakorlatilag van két kurva a családban.


----------



## csocsike (2005 Május 1)




----------



## Both József (2005 Május 1)

Efike írta:


> csocsike írta:
> 
> 
> > Gazdag ember vagy :shock:
> ...


  hallatlan :!: Tudod a címüket :?:


----------



## Efike (2005 Május 1)

:shock: Van egy milliód ?


----------



## FiFike (2005 Május 2)

:``: 

Azt hiszem a Bothos Jozsi a masodik milliora spekulal es penzes szomszedokat keres . :idea:


----------



## Both József (2005 Május 2)

Efike írta:


> :shock: Van egy milliód ?


Nem vagyok én gerMANY! :lol:


----------



## Both József (2005 Május 2)

FiFike írta:


> :``:
> 
> Azt hiszem a Bothos Jozsi a masodik milliora spekulal es penzes szomszedokat keres . :idea:


Fifike! Te nem csak ásatások vezetője, hanem LÁTNOK :roll: is vagy!


----------



## Efike (2005 Május 2)

Akkor sokkal rosszabb a helyzet, ha Te a milliomos szomszédot keresed. Le akarsz feküdni vele ? :shock:


----------



## Both József (2005 Május 2)

Efike írta:


> Akkor sokkal rosszabb a helyzet, ha Te a milliomos szomszédot keresed. Le akarsz feküdni vele ? :shock:


Ha jó nő, milliókkal :roll: miért ne!


----------



## Efike (2005 Május 2)

Józsi ne dumálj mellé. Az eredeti mese úgy szólt, hogy apuci azt mondta Mórickának: Kérdezd meg anyádat, utána meg kérdezd meg a nővéredet. Itt különneműeknek kellett volna egy padra ülni, hogy közös ülésük, akarom mondani közösülésük legyen 2 x 500,000 Ft-ért. Ebből következik, hogy a fizető partner hímnemű. Ha azt akarod magyarázni, hogy Józsi keresztnevű nő vagy, akkor bocs. :lol:


----------



## Both József (2005 Május 2)

Efike írta:


> Józsi ne dumálj mellé. Az eredeti mese úgy szólt, hogy apuci azt mondta Mórickának: Kérdezd meg anyádat, utána meg kérdezd meg a nővéredet. Itt különneműeknek kellett volna egy padra ülni, hogy közös ülésük, akarom mondani közösülésük legyen 2 x 500,000 Ft-ért. Ebből következik, hogy a fizető partner hímnemű. Ha azt akarod magyarázni, hogy Józsi keresztnevű nő vagy, akkor bocs. :lol:


Efike! Érzékelem, hogy humorod az van, csak azt nem értem, hogy *miért hiszel még az eredeti mesékben?* :lol:


----------



## Efike (2005 Május 2)

Most ne tereld a szót a királyfira és az erdei öreg banyára, akit a királyfinak háromszor meg kellett hajtania az ágyban, hogy gyönyörűszép királylánnyá változzon. Ez nem az a mese. Én minden mesét ismerek, amit nem, azt megírom. :lol:


----------



## Both József (2005 Május 3)

Efike írta:


> Most ne tereld a szót a királyfira és az erdei öreg banyára, akit a királyfinak háromszor meg kellett hajtania az ágyban, hogy gyönyörűszép királylánnyá változzon. Ez nem az a mese. Én minden mesét ismerek, amit nem, azt megírom. :lol:


*Ne dicsérd Magad!:lol: Olvastam a honlapodat! Nagyon jók a meséid! :lol:*


----------



## Efike (2005 Május 3)

Nem dicsexem, csak említettem, hogy térj vissza a témához.


----------



## Both József (2005 Május 3)

Efike írta:


> Nem dicsexem, csak említettem, hogy térj vissza a témához.


Na, akkor Fókázzunk! :lol:


----------



## csocsike (2005 Május 3)

Voltal katona?


----------



## Both József (2005 Május 3)

csocsike írta:


> Voltal katona?


*24hónap+ egy hét :!: :evil: *


----------



## csocsike (2005 Május 3)

En is 24 honap 12 nap :twisted:


----------



## Efike (2005 Május 3)

csocsike írta:


> Voltal katona?


Nem, nem és másodszor is nem.
Magyarországon anyu nem engedett. Szerzett orvosi igazolást. A mese olvasható a Kutyavásárban, annak néhány részét a saját életemből vettem. :lol: Izraelbe érkezve mentem volna boldogan a CAHAL-ba, ott aztán lehet tanulni, de egy 41 éves pasas már nem kellett nekik. :cry:


----------



## csocsike (2005 Május 3)

O te szegeny. majdnem sajnallak. Kicsit tudathasadasos allapotban vagyok a katonasaggal szemben. Elloptak ket evet az eletembol, viszont ejtoernyoztem amit szeretek. Elotte csoveztem es az utcan notem fel, ott volt szallas kaja es tiszta ruha, viszont nem vot szabadsag. Nem akarok atmenni Petofibe, atlove oldalunk stb, de valahogy az ido mulasaval egyre tobb kelemes emlek tor elo. Megtanultam ertekelni a szabadsagot, megtanultam uralkodni az indulataimon erzelmeimen igy utolag azt mondom , hogy szukseges rosz, fuggetlenul a haza esetleges vedelmetol :shock:


----------



## Both József (2005 Május 3)

csocsike írta:


> En is 24 honap 12 nap :twisted:


Nem egy helyen és egyszerre voltunk? :cry:


----------



## Efike (2005 Május 3)

Akkor most uralkodj magadon, ha tudsz. Nézd mit csinál megint a szalántai. :shock:


----------



## Both József (2005 Május 3)

Efike írta:


> csocsike írta:
> 
> 
> > Voltal katona?
> ...


Jó volt a reklámod, nem úgy mint nekünk! :lol:


----------



## Both József (2005 Május 3)

Efike írta:


> Akkor most uralkodj magadon, ha tudsz. Nézd mit csinál megint a szalántai. :shock:


Eunuck?


----------



## csocsike (2005 Május 3)

Both József írta:


> csocsike írta:
> 
> 
> > En is 24 honap 12 nap :twisted:
> ...


----------



## csocsike (2005 Május 3)

Efike írta:


> Akkor most uralkodj magadon, ha tudsz. Nézd mit csinál megint a szalántai. :shock:





Szatir!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! En mondtam. Konyorgom akaszuk fel :evil:


----------



## Both József (2005 Május 3)

csocsike írta:


> Both József írta:
> 
> 
> > csocsike írta:
> ...


----------



## pitti (2005 Május 4)

Efike írta:


> de egy 41 éves pasas már nem kellett nekik. :cry:


Mier? Az arab szegyellt volna seggbe loni? :shock:


----------



## Efike (2005 Május 4)

pitti írta:


> Efike írta:
> 
> 
> > de egy 41 éves pasas már nem kellett nekik. :cry:
> ...


Nem, de ebben a korban már lassúbb vagyok, mint a Kalasnyikov golyója. :twisted:


----------



## Both József (2005 Május 4)

*Kanadában Fókaveszély, Budapesten Patkányveszély!*
*Patkányveszély Budapesten? *
2005.05.02. 06:45
Veszélyben Budapest patkánymentessége - figyelmeztet a rágcsálókat évtizedek óta irtó cég vezetője - írja a Népszabadság.
Budapest a 34 éve kezdődött szervezett irtásnak köszönhetően évtizedek óta patkánymentesnek tekinthető. Ez az állapot azonban veszélybe került: hiába a rendszeres védekezés, az illegális szemétlerakók, az egyre terjedő engedély nélküli haszonállattartás és a hajléktalantanyák miatt a patkányok a város egyre több részén találnak maguknak kedvező életfeltételeket. 

(MobilPress)


----------



## Both József (2005 Május 9)

Efike írta:


> pitti írta:
> 
> 
> > Efike írta:
> ...



Voltál valamikor gyorsabb? :lol: A fényképed nem ezt mutatja! :twisted:


----------



## Both József (2005 Május 9)

Sokat gondolkodtam, hogy milyen anyagot írjak a Fókákról. Most semmi nem jutott eszembe Róluk. Ezért küldök Nektek egy "gondolatot":
*- Mik a világ legbizonytalanabb élőlényei? *-
*Várom a választ!* :lol:


----------



## Both József (2005 Május 9)

Egy vicc a Fókákról:
A fókafiú udvarol a fókalánynak, de az erősen kéreti magát.
- Ez nem igaz! - dühöng a fókafiú - Rajta vagyunk a kihaló állatok listáján, ez meg itt kéreti magát! :lol:


----------



## Both József (2005 Május 10)

Both József írta:


> Kérdésem mégegyszer, hogy feldobjalak Benneteket:
> *- Mik a világ legbizonytalanabb élőlényei? *-
> *Várom a választ!* :lol:


----------



## FiFike (2005 Május 12)

Both József írta: 
Kérdésem mégegyszer, hogy feldobjalak Benneteket: 
- Mik a világ legbizonytalanabb élőlényei? - 
Várom a választ! 

Kedves Both Jozsi itt a valaszom :
 A mitévő legyek. :wink:


----------



## Both József (2005 Május 12)

FiFike írta:


> Both József írta:
> Kérdésem mégegyszer, hogy feldobjalak Benneteket:
> - Mik a világ legbizonytalanabb élőlényei? -
> Várom a választ!
> ...


Fifike!
Gratulálok! Nem véletlenül vagy Te A Benyuszevi párt dalos kiráji kincstárnoka , almaörzője és történésze, a múltbeli e-mail ásatások vezetője. :roll:


----------



## Both József (2005 Május 13)

*Ez is fóka halál?**Nem kérünk az ötödik ikszből:*
Egy közvélemény-kutatás szerint a magyarok legnagyobb része szívesen megállítaná az időt 40 éves korában. A többség 15 évet szeretne letagadni, minden tizenötödik magyar pedig visszavágyik a gyerekkorba - derül ki a Marketing Centrum felméréséből. Az [origo] gyorsfelmérése szerint 20 és 30 között a legjobb, de azért még a harmincasoknak sem kell aggódniuk. Egy idős úr szerint viszont kár visszasírni a fiatalságot, az már úgysem időszerű. :roll: 
Én pedig most élem az életem! :lol:


----------



## Melitta (2005 Május 13)

A masodik gyerekkorrol nem is irnak :wink:


----------



## Both József (2005 Május 13)

Melitta írta:


> A masodik gyerekkorrol nem is irnak :wink:


Hát ezaz, hiszen sok 50felettinek pl. újra nőtt a foga! :lol:


----------



## Efike (2005 Május 13)

Both József írta:


> Melitta írta:
> 
> 
> > A masodik gyerekkorrol nem is irnak :wink:
> ...


De nagyon sokba kerül az új fogsor. :lol: Milyen szerencse, hogy én bőven 50 fölött vagyok és csak három fogam hiányzik. :lol:


----------



## Both József (2005 Május 13)

Efike írta:


> Both József írta:
> 
> 
> > Melitta írta:
> ...


Akkor nem sokat éltél Magyarországon, mert itt sok embernek megette az idő vasfoga!


----------



## Efike (2005 Május 13)

Nem sokat. Csak 41 évet :evil:


----------



## Both József (2005 Május 14)

Efike írta:


> Nem sokat. Csak 41 évet :evil:


Ugye mondtam! :lol:


----------



## Both József (2005 Május 14)

*tudományos )*Mint ismeretes, meneküléskor a gazellák nyájának sebessége egyenlő a leglassabban futó gazella sebességével. Amikor ragadozók vadásznak rájuk, elsőnek a leglassúbb és beteg egyedek esnek áldozatul. Ennélfogva a természetes kiválogatódás következtében a nyáj menekülési sebessége megnő, hiszen az egészséges, gyorsan futó egyedek maradnak életben. 
Ez igaz az emberi agyra is. Az agy működési sebessége nem lehet nagyobb, mint a leglassabban működő agysejt működési sebessége. Köztudott, hogy az alkohol megöli az agy idegsejtjeit. Nyilvánvaló, hogy legelőször a beteg és lomha sejtek esnek az alkohol áldozatául. Következésképp, mivel a beteg és lassú agysejtek az italozás következtében elhalnak, ezért a rendszeres alkoholfogyasztás az agy működését gyorsabbá és hatékonyabbá teszi. Ez az oka annak, hogy részegen okosabbnak érezzük magunkat. 
Agyunk működésének hatékonyabbá tétele érdekében fogyasszunk rendszeresen alkoholt!


----------



## Efike (2005 Május 14)

Ez már volt Józsi, de lelket melegítő olvasmány. :lol:


----------



## Both József (2005 Május 14)

Efike írta:


> Ez már volt Józsi, de lelket melegítő olvasmány. :lol:


Látom Te is "korán" keltél! :lol:


----------



## pitti (2005 Május 14)

Both József írta:


> *tudományos )*Mint ismeretes, meneküléskor a gazellák nyájának sebessége egyenlő a leglassabban futó gazella sebességével. Amikor ragadozók vadásznak rájuk, elsőnek a leglassúbb és beteg egyedek esnek áldozatul. Ennélfogva a természetes kiválogatódás következtében a nyáj menekülési sebessége megnő, hiszen az egészséges, gyorsan futó egyedek maradnak életben.
> Ez igaz az emberi agyra is. Az agy működési sebessége nem lehet nagyobb, mint a leglassabban működő agysejt működési sebessége. Köztudott, hogy az alkohol megöli az agy idegsejtjeit. Nyilvánvaló, hogy legelőször a beteg és lomha sejtek esnek az alkohol áldozatául. Következésképp, mivel a beteg és lassú agysejtek az italozás következtében elhalnak, ezért a rendszeres alkoholfogyasztás az agy működését gyorsabbá és hatékonyabbá teszi. Ez az oka annak, hogy részegen okosabbnak érezzük magunkat.
> Agyunk működésének hatékonyabbá tétele érdekében fogyasszunk rendszeresen alkoholt!


Na vegre valaki meg merte mondani az igazat! Nagyon tanulsagos, biztos alapokon allo okfejtes. Szerintem minimum Nobel dijra erdemes. Sot ket Nobeldijra hogy stereo legyen! Nekem szuksegem egy jol mukodo agyra ugyhogy rohanok a boltba!! :idea:


----------



## Both József (2005 Május 14)

> Na vegre valaki meg merte mondani az igazat! Nagyon tanulsagos, biztos alapokon allo okfejtes. Szerintem minimum Nobel dijra erdemes. Sot ket Nobeldijra hogy stereo legyen! Nekem szuksegem egy jol mukodo agyra ugyhogy rohanok a boltba!!


*Végre valaki elismeri láthatatlanságomat!*


----------



## Both József (2005 Május 19)

Forrás: Seven Days, 2005. május 17. 

Ez nem Fóka halál!!! 

*Kitiltották a bálról az ürüléknek öltözött embert*:lol: 

Megtagadták a belépést egy óriásürüléknek öltözött vendégtől egy kanadai kormányzati partin. Az Uszadék úrként bejelentkezett James Skrawok a P.O.O.P, azaz a K.A.K.I. nevű szervezetet képviselte volna a bálon, amely nevéhez híven a tisztítatlan szennyvízelvezetés ellen tiltakozik. Csakhogy Mrs. Victoria-Beacon Hill-t, a parti háziasszonyát nem hatotta meg a nemes szándék, és nem engedte be a habókos környezetvédőt. Skwarok elmondta a sajtónak, hogy Kanada napi 120 millió liter tisztítatlan szennyvizet ereszt az Atlanti óceánba. Hozzátette, hogy bár British Columbia tartomány büszkén megrendezné a 2010-es olimpiát, úgy tűnik, hogy vezetői nem akarják átvenni a brunz érmet.

Forrás: canada.com, 2005. május 12.


----------



## Both József (2005 Május 21)

Teve írta:


> :shock:
> ...- Hát akkor nagyon ocsmány lehetsz... :shock:


- Mi a Húsvét-szigetek fővárosa?
- Nyúl York. :lol:


----------



## Both József (2005 Május 22)

*Na ez sem semmi és nem is Fóka!*
*Egerek tanyája lett az Akropolisz, mert a 2004-es nyári olimpia óta nem takarítják a 2500 éves műemléket, és a dombot sem, amelyen áll.*
Az erről szóló athéni sajtójelentéseket helyi régészek is megerősítették: csaknem háromnegyed éve senki sem távolította el a szemetet a görög főváros jelképének számító ókori épületegyüttesből, sem annak gazzal felvert környékéről, amit most már ellepnek az egerek. Az ok: az állam nem fizet annak a magáncégnek, amely korábban évi 15 ezer euróért (3,7 millió forint) takarította az Akropoliszt és környékét, ezért a vállalat levonult a területről.  

(hirado.hu)


----------



## Both József (2005 Május 22)

*



Ez az igazi "Fóka halál"!

Kattints a kibontásához...

*Levágta kicsapongó ura férfiasságát! 
2005. május 21. 16.06
Egy indiai asszony végső elkeseredésében levágta férje nemi szervét. A 27 éves, 4 gyermekes indiai asszony azzal indokolta tettét, hogy elege lett férjura kicsapongó, hedonista életmódjából.
A rendőröknek elmondta, hogy épp itt volt az ideje, hogy megtanítsa kesztyűbe dudálni a család fejét. Más kérdés persze, hogy mit szól mindehhez a sértett. Ő ugyanis arra riadt álmából, hogy kedvese kikötözte a hitvesi ágyhoz, majd az egy konyhakést felkapva nekirontott férfiasságának és egy határozott mozdulattal le is nyisszantotta azt.
A tehetetlen férfit azonnal korházba szállították, ahol egy orvosi csapat megműtötte és visszavarrta a nemes testrészt. A műtétet vezetőorvos elmondta, hogy mostantól csak várni kell és imádkozni, hogy a szerv újra működőképes legyen. A hölgy ötlete nem új keletű, Indiában már volt példa hasonló esetre. Azt egyelőre nem tudni, milyen büntetésre számíthat az öntörvényű asszonyság - olvasható az uno.hu-n. :shock:


----------



## FiFike (2005 Május 22)

itt egy masik hir :lol: 
Levágta férje hímvesszejét

Mindössze húsz hónapi börtönre, és csupán felfüggesztettre ítélt Vietnamban a bíróság egy feleséget azért, mert az féltékenységből levágta férje hímvesszejét.

A csonkítás még áprilisban történt. A 38 éves, gyermekorvos férj részegen feküdt ágyában, mire az asszony ollót ragadott és levágta péniszét. A tett elkövetése után az asszony maga szállította kórházba súlyosan vérző férjét.

A 31 éves, állapotos asszony a dalati népbíróság előtt azzal indokolta tettét, hogy férje örömét lelte abban, ha más nőkkel szeretkezhetett.

A bíró az ítélet kiszabásánál enyhítő körülménynek tudta be, hogy az asszony hét hónapos állapotos. Hogy a hímvesszőt sikerült-e visszavarrni, arra nem tért ki a hír.


----------



## Efike (2005 Május 22)

A feleség azt búgja az ágyban a férje fülébe:
- Na ugye ! Mégis csak van bennem valami jó !
- Igen, de rögtön kiveszem. :shock:


----------



## Melitta (2005 Május 22)

csak vigyazz ne hogy Te is igy jarjal. :lol:
az en uram is keresi a pizsamajat :wink:


----------



## Both József (2005 Május 22)

Melitta írta:


> csak vigyazz ne hogy Te is igy jarjal. :lol:
> az en uram is keresi a pizsamajat :wink:


Valaki beléteszi? :lol:


----------



## Efike (2005 Május 22)

Melitta írta:


> ...az en uram is keresi a pizsamajat :wink:


 :shock: Azt is elcserélted bonbonra ? :evil:


----------



## Melitta (2005 Május 22)

ilyen hir hallatan, :roll: az adamkosztum helyet jobbnak latja a pizsamat


----------



## Efike (2005 Május 22)

Ahá. Szóval eddig pizsama helyett fügefalevelet hordott ?


----------



## Melitta (2005 Május 22)

nem en szoltam neki hogy oltozzon fel,lehet hogy a lelkiismerete kicsit saros


----------



## Both József (2005 Május 22)

*Ez is Fóka halál!*
Nyilvános akasztás Iránban
május 22. 17:07
[MTI]
Nyilvános akasztást tartottak egy buszpályaudvaron Iránban. A kivégzett egy húszéves férfi volt, aki megerőszakolt egy egyetemista lányt. A halálbüntetés végrehajtását azért tartották buszpályaudvaron, mert az volt a bűntett helyszíne: a férfi ott vette fel autóbuszára áldozatát. Iránban az idén eddig már vagy 26 elítéltet végeztek ki, tavaly pedig összesen 159-et. Ezzel a "teljesítménnyel" Irán a második helyen áll világviszonylatban, csupán Kína előzi meg. :shock:


----------



## Judit (2005 Május 22)

Ez az akasztás vajon hogy történhetett? :? 
Bemondták a hangosba, hogy: (szignál)figyelem-figyelem! 11 órakkor a 12-es kocsiállásból busz indul Tabrizba. 11.30-kor a 13-as kocsiállásban az akasztás megtekinthető, 12 éven aluliak csak szülői felügyelettel nézhetik. Köszönjük a figyelmüket.(szignál)


----------



## Efike (2005 Május 22)

Azért az iszlámban mégiscsak van valami jó. Csak rajta, rajta. Folytassák. Lehet a taxiállomásokon, a mozgó vonaton, lóháton is. Csak minél többet. :twisted:


----------



## Judit (2005 Május 22)

Régebben láttam a CNN-en egy titkos felvételt, amint a tálibok éppen nőket végeztek ki (fejbelőtték) egy hajdan szebb napokat látott sportpályán. A pasik ott ültek a lelátón és nézték a kivégzést. Ha aktívak akartak lenni, mert nézni uncsi, akkor köveztek.


----------



## Efike (2005 Május 22)

Ezzel is egyetértek, mert egy arab nő élete során átlagosan 12 gyereket szül, ami egy tucat terroristajelöltet jelent, ha mind fiú. A kivégzésnek azonban csak akkor van értelme, ha a szülés előtt teszik. Ellenkező esetben tiltakozom. :shock:


----------



## Judit (2005 Május 22)

Efike írta:


> Ezzel is egyetértek, mert egy arab nő élete során átlagosan 12 gyereket szül, ami egy tucat terroristajelöltet jelent, ha mind fiú. A kivégzésnek azonban csak akkor van értelme, ha a szülés előtt teszik. Ellenkező esetben tiltakozom. :shock:


 :shock: Mindenféle mondvacsinált vádak alapján ölték meg a nőket, senki sem védte meg őket! A filmen az egyik nő térdelt, éppen ránézett a kivégzőjére és csak annyi ideje volt, hogy az arca elé kapja a kezét védekezésképpen. Nem lehet tudni, hogy ezek a nők szültek-e vagy sem, mert a személyazonosságukat sem ismert. Csupán csak két nő volt, kék színű burkában.


----------



## Efike (2005 Május 22)

Szóval Juditom, most komolyra *** fordítva a szót, ezek nagyon mocskos dolgok. Megerőszakolnak egy nőt, azután meg is lehet ölni, mert tisztátalan. Vagy mint Pakisztánban volt, hogy udvarolt egy fiú a lánynak, de miután a fiú családja alacsonyabbrangú volt, sértésnek vették és a kádi ítélete alapján hárman megerőszakolták a falu színe előtt a fiú húgát. Aztán az is mehetett valahová, keresni a hamar-halált. Ha csak rájuk nézek, elfog a gyűlölet - pedig az nálam nagyon ritka dolog - mert a legjobban a primitivséget útálom [/***] meg a szalántait.


----------



## Melitta (2005 Május 22)

Nem veletlen mindenki irtozik az ilyen vallasi szelsoseges nezetektol.
Egyszeruen nem lehet felfogni hogy a XXI.sz. minden jog nelkul tartjak a noket. Tobb konyvet is olvastam a nok helyzeterol iszonyu, az arab vilagba.
Meg a gazdag arab orszagokba se konyvelik a szuleteset es halalat a noknek. 
A vallas moge bujnak, nincsenek partok normalis parlament, hanem a ima utan jon a politikai agymosas.
Frei dosszie elajultam a legutobbi adasban Sziriarol volt szo hogy azok milyen rendes emberek, ez az okos tojas meg azt mondta jo lenne ha usa peldat vehetne roluk a szep csaladi eletukrol stb. 
Mint riporter se a tortenelmi tenyekkel sem az arab vilag zart korerol fogalma sincs.
Biztos "rendesen" megfizettek erre a kommentara.
Sajnalja hogy a magyarok nincsenek jelen a szir elet minden teruleten.
vagy nem tudja hogy NATO ba van M.o., vagy nem tudja hogy horibilis penzzel tartoznak meg a komcsi idokbol az epitkezesek araval. Vagy fogalama sincs mirol beszelt.
Persze az USA riportok utan johetnek az arabok, van ott eleg pizzzz csak ne kommentaljon semmit mert a butasaga tajekozatlansaga egbe kialto volt.


----------



## Laci (2005 Május 22)

Én is a Te fényképeddel trenírozom az undormányküszöbömet... :twisted:


----------



## Judit (2005 Május 22)

Efike írta:


> Szóval Juditom, most komolyra *** fordítva a szót, ezek nagyon mocskos dolgok. Megerőszakolnak egy nőt, azután meg is lehet ölni, mert tisztátalan. Vagy mint Pakisztánban volt, hogy udvarolt egy fiú a lánynak, de miután a fiú családja alacsonyabbrangú volt, sértésnek vették és a kádi ítélete alapján hárman megerőszakolták a falu színe előtt a fiú húgát. Aztán az is mehetett valahová, keresni a hamar-halált. Ha csak rájuk nézek, elfog a gyűlölet - pedig az nálam nagyon ritka dolog - mert a legjobban a primitivséget útálom [/***] meg a szalántait.


Olyat már én is hallottam, hogy egy magát tanultnak tartó arab belefolytotta a lányát a medencébe, mert az egyik Plázában egy fehér pasi ránézett (nem volt az arca elött fátyol, vagy mi)! Hogy lehet erősebb egy vallási hülyeség, mint a vérségi szál? Hogy képes egy apa a saját lányát megölni egy ilyen semmiség miatt! Nem értem!
Na a Frei csak hallgasson, az én szememben már nem hiteles a nagy botránya óta.


----------



## Laci (2005 Május 22)

Én nem kedvelem a Freit a néhány évvel ezelőtti bérgyilkos ripotja miatt. 
Ebben a műsorában ,amiből csak részleteket láttam, az itt tanult szíriai diákok vallottak arról,hogy Magyarországot a második hazájuknak tekintik.Nagyon sajnálják,hogy Magyarország máshova helyezi a hangsúlyt a külpolitikájában. Igazuk is volt abban a tekintetben,hogy az annak idején itt végzettek ma sok arab országban vezető gazdasági és politikai állásban vannak.A velük való kapcsolatokra építenie kellene az országnak-nyilván gazdasági megfontolásokból.Az,hogy az ország tagja lett a NATO-nak még nem jelentheti,hogy hisztérikusan el kell zárkóznunk ezek elől a kapcsolatok elől. Más háborút indít azért,hogy befolyással bírjon azokban az országokban...Nekünk volnának humásosabb stratégiai megoldásaink is.


----------



## Melitta (2005 Május 22)

LAcikam, a szir orvos aki nem kapta meg a beutazast M.o-ra az azert volt mert 450millio egy olyan szervezettol kiserte volna akik a hamaszt es egyeb terrorista szervezeteknek is adakozik. Te elhiszed hogy ez a penz csak imahazra ment volna en nem, es meg sokan.
Hidd el jobb ha nem epitenek mecsetet alcazva sejteket, mert az osztodik es nem hiszem hogy nagyon orulnenek neki otthon.
Humanusabb kapcsolat? -hogyan? hogy hol fizetnek hol nem?
Majd minden diaknal kriminal volt.
Verekedes valuta, csempeszes stb.
HA esetleg felakarod venni a muszlim hitet Efike elokeszit. :wink:


----------



## Efike (2005 Május 22)

Szóval Melitta, nincs abban hiba amit Laci mond. Tulajdonképpen az a helyzet, hogy a Chamas az segélyszervezet és terrorszervezet egyben. A gázai sávban iskolákat, óvodákat tart fenn, segélyezi azokat a családokat, akiknek a házát a CAHAL ( izraeli birósági döntés alapján ) lerombolta, az öngyilkos merénylők családját segíti, az izraeli börtönökben csücsülő terrorfiúk családjának is ad. Tulajdonképpen segélyszervezet, de másrészt terrorszervezet, mert éppen a segélyszervezetein keresztül szervezi a terrort.


----------



## Laci (2005 Május 22)

Eszem ágában sincs semmilyen vallást sem felvenni  .A ''gyűlölet''vallását sem. Te megint összekevered a Jézuskát a géppuskával.Az én szememben nem minden arab ill. mohamedán terrorista.Ez a szemlélet Bushék hisztériája . Én nem fogadom el kritika nélkül.A háborút és terrorizmust sem,természetesen.Egyik erősíti a másikat.Magyarországnak volnának lehetőségei a normális kapcsolatok kiépítésére és építésére. Hogy minden arab diák aki itt tanult bűnöző volt az egy kész röhej   . Mi tudással vérteztük fel őket. Orvosok ,mérnökök és gazdasági szakemberek lettek. Pl. pilótákat nem képeztünk ki pénzért terrorcselekményekre... :wink:


----------



## Laci (2005 Május 22)

Mi nem ugyanarról beszélünk !


----------



## pitti (2005 Május 22)

Laci írta:


> pilótákat nem képeztünk ki pénzért terrorcselekményekre... :wink:


Persze hogy nem. Azt ingyen csinaltuk. :idea:


----------



## Both József (2005 Május 22)

pitti írta:


> Laci írta:
> 
> 
> > pilótákat nem képeztünk ki pénzért terrorcselekményekre... :wink:
> ...


Hú, de jó a buli! :lol:


----------



## csocsike (2005 Május 22)

Laci írta:


> Eszem ágában sincs semmilyen vallást sem felvenni  .A ''gyűlölet''vallását sem. Te megint összekevered a Jézuskát a géppuskával.Az én szememben nem minden arab ill. mohamedán terrorista.Ez a szemlélet Bushék hisztériája . Én nem fogadom el kritika nélkül.A háborút és terrorizmust sem,természetesen.Egyik erősíti a másikat.Magyarországnak volnának lehetőségei a normális kapcsolatok kiépítésére és építésére. Hogy minden arab diák aki itt tanult bűnöző volt az egy kész röhej   . Mi tudással vérteztük fel őket. Orvosok ,mérnökök és gazdasági szakemberek lettek. Pl. pilótákat nem képeztünk ki pénzért terrorcselekményekre... :wink:





Te mar megint marhasagot irsz azzal a rengeteg eszeddel . Ha csak abbol indulsz ki, hogy az islam azt taniccssa hogy olj, es ezek az iszlam vallashoz tartoznak akkor minek hivod oket? Kertitorpe mar van , az undok Pitti is foglalt, a terorista titulus meg szabad volt . Ok sem tesznek kivetelt jo es rosz kereszteny kozott, miert kene nekunk kivetelezi :evil:


----------



## pitti (2005 Május 23)

Nana. Ne altalanosiccsunk. Nem minden cigany bicskazik, nem minden nemet naci es nem minden canadai hulye. Csak vannak. Tehat nem minden muszlim tenorista. Csak vannak.
A problema ott van hogy a Koran nem taniccsa hogy olj meg mindenkit aki nem muszlim, mint ahogy a Biblia se kovetelte a keresztes hadjaratokat vagy a inkviziciot.
A sok szemet vallasi vezeto hulyiti be a tudatlan barom kovetoit a sajat politikai es gazdasagi hatalma erdekeben. Mindket oldalon.
Szerintem le kell meszarolni a vallasi vezetoket es akkor a problema megoldodik magatol. Persze ezt halal modra kell csinalni ami azt jelenti hogy amikor elvagod a torkat akkor fel kell fuggeszteni a labal fogva hogy a ver kifollyon mert kulomben a hus atveszi a vert es nehezebb sutni valamint a husnak mas ize lesz. :idea:


----------



## Judith (2005 Május 23)

pitti írta:


> Nana. Ne altalanosiccsunk. Nem minden cigany bicskazik, nem minden nemet naci es nem minden canadai hulye. Csak vannak. Tehat nem minden muszlim tenorista. Csak vannak.
> A problema ott van hogy a Koran nem taniccsa hogy olj meg mindenkit aki nem muszlim, mint ahogy a Biblia se kovetelte a keresztes hadjaratokat vagy a inkviziciot.
> A sok szemet vallasi vezeto hulyiti be a tudatlan barom kovetoit a sajat politikai es gazdasagi hatalma erdekeben. Mindket oldalon.
> Szerintem le kell meszarolni a vallasi vezetoket es akkor a problema megoldodik magatol. Persze ezt halal modra kell csinalni ami azt jelenti hogy amikor elvagod a torkat akkor fel kell fuggeszteni a labal fogva hogy a ver kifollyon mert kulomben a hus atveszi a vert es nehezebb sutni valamint a husnak mas ize lesz. :idea:



Fuj, mindjárt vegetáriánus leszek.


----------



## Efike (2005 Május 23)

Mit finnyáskodsz Judith ? Pittinek tökéletesen igaza van. Hozzátenném, hogy a torokvágást még fiatal korban kell elvégezni, mert az öreg arab húsa rágós, csak kuktában lehet főzni babérlevéllel, zsenge zsályával és szerecsendióval, hogy elvegye azt a ronda izét. :twisted:


----------



## Laci (2005 Május 23)

Körülbelül a Pitti mondja jól.... :wink:


----------



## Efike (2005 Május 23)

Laci írta:


> Körülbelül a Pitti mondja jól.... :wink:


 Te csak ne szólj bele a szakácsművészetbe :evil: A rántottába a múlt héten cukrot tettél, a húslevesbe meg szegfűszeget. PANCSER :evil: :evil:


----------



## csocsike (2005 Május 29)

Laci írta:


> Körülbelül a Pitti mondja jól.... :wink:






Óvd a fákat, mert lehet hogy vissza kell rá másznod. :shock:


----------



## Laci (2005 Május 29)

Jól mondod,nekem ,,lehet,hogy vissza kell '' másznom,de Neked biztosan mert csak kimenőt ill. lemenőt kaptál a fáról. Vagy csak egyszerűen leestél :evil: . Abba már ne is menjük bele,hogy mit ütöttél meg nyaktól felfelé :twisted: .


----------



## Efike (2005 Május 29)

Faszökevény :evil:


----------



## Laci (2005 Május 29)

Én is ezt mondom : Csöcsi egy faszökevény... :roll: 
Te honnan szöktél :evil: ?


----------



## csocsike (2005 Május 29)

Laci írta:


> Jól mondod,nekem ,,lehet,hogy vissza kell '' másznom,de Neked biztosan mert csak kimenőt ill. lemenőt kaptál a fáról. Vagy csak egyszerűen leestél :evil: . Abba már ne is menjük bele,hogy mit ütöttél meg nyaktól felfelé :twisted: .





Figyusz kispajtas engem az evolucio hozott le teged a gravitacio :evil:


----------



## Efike (2005 Május 29)

Csöcsi ne használj ilyen bonyolult szavakat, mert ez a szellemi toprongy úgysem érti és megsértődik :evil:


----------



## Repülős (2005 Május 29)

Érdekes, hogy amikor a cigányokról hangzik el valamilyen általánosítás, akkor micsoda fesztivál van!

Csöcsi!

A Korán egyáltalán nem buzdít gyilkosságokra, míg az Ó-szövetség igen.

Judit!

Milyen Frei botrányra gondolsz?


----------



## csocsike (2005 Május 29)

Mit nem lehet azon erteni, hogy figyusz :shock:


----------



## Laci (2005 Május 29)

Te meg egy szellemi mozgássérült vagy... :twisted: .


----------



## Efike (2005 Május 29)

Téged meg gumipelenkázni kell. Beeeeeeeeeeeee :4:


----------



## Laci (2005 Május 29)

Te meg gumiszobába való vagy.... :twisted: .


----------



## csocsike (2005 Május 29)

Repülős írta:


> Érdekes, hogy amikor a cigányokról hangzik el valamilyen általánosítás, akkor micsoda fesztivál van!
> 
> Csöcsi!
> 
> ...




Repcsis , vedem a fajtamat, a masik dolog meg vannak rosz emberek meg vannak jok, tok mindegy melyik fajta vagy szin . Ezt kene mar megertened. Senk nem tudta megvalogatni minek szulessen, te sem en sem. Ilyen egyszeru az egesz. Ezert tok folosleges a megkulomboztetes olyan szempontok alapjan ami nem rajtunk mulik.


----------



## Judit (2005 Május 29)

Repülős írta:


> Judit!
> 
> Milyen Frei botrányra gondolsz?




Szia Repcsis!

Én úgy emlékszem, hogy egyszer a Frei elment Moszkvába egy állítólagos bérgyilkossal riportot készíteni. A riport közben -mintegy véletlenszerűen- megkérdezte mennyiért nyírná ki a magyar miniszterelnököt. Naszóval lement a riport, és egy pár nap múlva előállt a Juszt, hogy kamusi riportalany volt az orosz pasi, fizetett ember. A Frei fizette. Engem különösebben sem a Frei, sem a Juszt nem érdekel (azért érdekes, hogy honnan tudta meg a Juszt és nyomozta ki pár nap alatt?), de az én szememben a Frei Tamás már nem túl hiteles, hogy előre lefizetett riportalanyokkal dolgozik, csakhogy minél szenzációsabb legyen a műsora. Tudom, most ez a trend, hogy a nézettségi mutatók a magasba szökjenek, de vannak bizonyos határok. 
Na, én erre gondoltam.


----------



## csocsike (2005 Május 29)

Laci írta:


> Te meg gumiszobába való vagy.... :twisted: .





Mit bantod te az Efit :shock: Mar az ovodaban is buz volt ajeled a labszagod miatt :shock:


----------



## Efike (2005 Május 29)

Amikor mexületett, a kórházban keresték a rokonok. Volt egy szoba "Szépek és okosak" ott nem volt. Volt egy szoba, "Csúnyák és okosok" ott sem volt. Volt egy szoba "Szépek és buták" ott sem volt. Volt egy szoba "Csúnyák és buták" ott sem volt. Volt egy szoba "Lacika" no ott volt :twisted:


----------



## Repülős (2005 Május 29)

Judit írta:


> Repülős írta:
> 
> 
> > Judit!
> ...




Judit!

Nekem meg az a véleményem, hogy a Freit a Juszt Lacika húzta csőbe!
Neked nem volt furcsa, hogy a riport után 2 nappal a 10 milliós Moszkvában a szuperhekus Juszt megtalálta ezt a fazont?

Különben Frei azt nyilatkozta, hogy kapott egy fülest, és össze tudják hozni egy bérgyilkossal.
Szerintem meg egész tanulságos riportokat csinál. Persze vannak olyanok akiket Majka nemi élete jobban érdekel.


----------



## Laci (2005 Május 29)

Kettőtöket búra alatt tartottak, nehogy a macska -ha irtózva is- el ne lopjon benneteket.A kórházból gyalogoltak veletek szegény szüleitek,mert a taxisok nem vállalták a fuvart azzal az indokkal,hogy undortkeltő anyagok szállítását tiltja szabályzat... :twisted:


----------



## Repülős (2005 Május 29)

csocsike írta:


> Repcsis , vedem a fajtamat, a masik dolog meg vannak rosz emberek meg vannak jok, tok mindegy melyik fajta vagy szin . Ezt kene mar megertened. Senk nem tudta megvalogatni minek szulessen, te sem en sem. Ilyen egyszeru az egesz. Ezert tok folosleges a megkulomboztetes olyan szempontok alapjan ami nem rajtunk mulik.



Canadában hány robbantás volt?



csocsike írta:


> Te mar megint marhasagot irsz azzal a rengeteg eszeddel . Ha csak abbol indulsz ki, hogy az islam azt taniccssa hogy olj, es ezek az iszlam vallashoz tartoznak akkor minek hivod oket? Kertitorpe mar van , az undok Pitti is foglalt, a terorista titulus meg szabad volt . Ok sem tesznek kivetelt jo es rosz kereszteny kozott, miert kene nekunk kivetelezi



Ennyit a következetességről.


----------



## Efike (2005 Május 29)

Mikor hazavittek, akkor hajtotta ki a falusi pásztor a teheneket. Az összes tehennek elment a teje. A kutyák egész éjjel vonítottak, pedig holdtalan volt az éj. Az öregek azt mesélik, hogy a születésed előtt a faluvégi öreg szülének megjelent álmában egy lila denevér, ami a falusi tudorok szerint borzasztó esemény bekövetkezését jelenti.


----------



## Laci (2005 Május 29)

Frei Tamás ominózus riportjában a két bemutatott,,bérgyilkos'' közül az első -akire Judit is hivatkozik- egy moszkvai hentesüzlet eladója volt és pénzért vállalta a ,,nyilatkozatot''. A másik börtönben ülő riportalanyról,akit a délszláv háború ,,fenegyerekének'' és rettenetes gyilkológépének mutatott be Frei kiderült utólag,hogy pitiáner kis bűnöző és soha nem járt azokban az országokban,ahol állítólagos rémtetteit elkövette. Egyértelmű volt a riporter vélrevezető szándéka és szenzációhajhász kóklersége.Teljesen hülyének nézte a közönségét. Azóta én sem nézem a műsorait... :twisted:


----------



## Laci (2005 Május 29)

Te engem összekeversz a Csöcsivel-még a gondolat is irtóztató! Én mindig városi gyerek voltam csórikám :roll: A Te jeled volt a tanyasi óvodában a szalonna :twisted: .


----------



## csocsike (2005 Május 29)

Repülős írta:


> csocsike írta:
> 
> 
> > Repcsis , vedem a fajtamat, a masik dolog meg vannak rosz emberek meg vannak jok, tok mindegy melyik fajta vagy szin . Ezt kene mar megertened. Senk nem tudta megvalogatni minek szulessen, te sem en sem. Ilyen egyszeru az egesz. Ezert tok folosleges a megkulomboztetes olyan szempontok alapjan ami nem rajtunk mulik.
> ...






Vasarnap van es sut a nap, mit kotekszol, nem is fogok veled targyalni tobbet . Legyen neked igazad , irtsd ki a romakat es a zsidokat eljen nagymagyarorszag kisbetuvel legyel faszagyerek mit akarsz itt elerni kozottunk? Azt mondjuk , hogy ez a Repcsis fasza gyerek es utal minket es mi ezert szeretjuk , vagy mit? Nem ertem mire vergodsz itt En torontoban elek tehat az aranyorad es az aranyered biztonsagba van , esetleg szorjak hamut a fejemre ? Mit akarsz tolunk Ird le , en utana irom , hogy igazad van azt jo , letudtuk OK? :evil:


----------



## Judit (2005 Május 29)

[quote="Repülős

Judit!

Nekem meg az a véleményem, hogy a Freit a Juszt Lacika húzta csőbe!
Neked nem volt furcsa, hogy a riport után 2 nappal a 10 milliós Moszkvában a szuperhekus Juszt megtalálta ezt a fazont?

Különben Frei azt nyilatkozta, hogy kapott egy fülest, és össze tudják hozni egy bérgyilkossal.
Szerintem meg egész tanulságos riportokat csinál. Persze vannak olyanok akiket Majka nemi élete jobban érdekel.[/quote]

Repcsis!
Hát én is aszondom, hogy Juszt Laci vagy parafenomén, vagy köze volt a dologhoz (mindenesetre etikátlan volt a kollegájával szemben). Persze a lakosságnak joga van tudni az igazságot, így is rengeteg hülyeséggel tömik az emberek agyát. Sajnos most már az is hírszámba megy ha egy közéleti személyiség MAJDNEM leejti a mobiltelefonját. :roll: 

Ami az én "bögyömet " nyomja az az, hogy miféle emberek vallják magukat "sztárnak" Magyarországon. Most nem akarom szegény Anikót bántani, de ki ez a nő? Mit tett le az asztalra, amitől aláírást osztogat úton, útfélen? Jó, bent volt a Villában (mindenki megcsodálhatta NDK-s idomait és az örökös diétáit), ő volt a Nagy Nő és kész. Szisztematikusan váltogatja a pasijait (mindegyik ismert, gazdag stb...), mindig a legutóbbi a halálos szerelem. Olyanokat nyilatkozik, hogy az ember haja égnek áll. A legutóbbi: 
Amit megtudtunk Anikótól:3 barátja volt Bochkor elött, soha nem csalt meg senkit, gyermekekről álmodik, utálja a médiát, háziasszony akar lenni, a munkába akar temetkezni. :``: 
Amit nem tudtunk meg: az igazság; az autó és egyéb nagyértékű ingóságok sorsa, amit a Bochkortól szerzett meg. 
Ezt a nyilatkozatot egy fehér pólóban tette meg, melyre nagy betűkkel rá volt írva, hogy : SWEETBITCH (sweet=édes, bitch=kurva) :wink: 
Nakéremszépen tizenéves kiscsajok, itt a nagyszerű követendő példa! Ezt nyomja a televízió! Ezt tanuljátok, ne a matekot (érettségi elött úgyis leszeditek a net-ről a kérdéseket)! :wink: 
Azt hiszem hányingerem van.


----------



## csocsike (2005 Május 29)

Azt hiszem hányingerem van. 




Lehet hogy terhes vagy? :shock:


----------



## Judit (2005 Május 29)

:shock:


----------



## csocsike (2005 Május 29)

Lesz valaha Magyarországon kommunizmus?
- Persze, amikor mindenkinek elege lesz mindenből.


----------



## Repülős (2005 Május 29)

csöcsike írta:


> Vasarnap van es sut a nap, mit kotekszol, nem is fogok veled targyalni tobbet . Legyen neked igazad , irtsd ki a romakat es a zsidokat eljen nagymagyarorszag kisbetuvel legyel faszagyerek mit akarsz itt elerni kozottunk?



Te mi a f....ról beszélsz? Be vagy rúgva? 

Mit akarok elérni tőled? Hogy ne olyan legyél mint a székely a viccben, aki egyszer hideget, egyszer meleget fúj a pofájából!


----------



## csocsike (2005 Május 29)

Bar be volnek akkor nem huztam volna fol magam enyire :shock:


----------



## csocsike (2005 Május 29)

Repülős írta:


> csöcsike írta:
> 
> 
> > Vasarnap van es sut a nap, mit kotekszol, nem is fogok veled targyalni tobbet . Legyen neked igazad , irtsd ki a romakat es a zsidokat eljen nagymagyarorszag kisbetuvel legyel faszagyerek mit akarsz itt elerni kozottunk?
> ...






Ok legyen neked igazad FIUK!!!! A Repcsisnek igaza van :656: :656:Megyek beveszem a nyugtatomat, :shock:


----------



## Repülős (2005 Május 29)

:fac:


----------



## Judit (2005 Május 29)

Ne mááááááár!


----------



## csocsike (2005 Május 29)

Ausztrál mama elvált, és új férjet keres. Egy kikötése van: szuz legyen a pasi. Jelentkezik is egy, összeismerkednek, szimpatikusak egymásnak, így miután a no többször rákérdezett, hogy biztos nem volt-e novel a pasi, és a válasz igen volt, így össze is házasodtak. Na a nászéjszakán a férj a hálószobában iszonyatos rendezkedésbe kezd - székeket a falhoz tolja, asztalokat is, mindent - középen tátongó üresség. 
- De hát mit csinálsz szivem? 
- Hát én még nem voltam novel, de ha az olyan mint a kenguru, akkor itt minden helyre szükség lesz.


----------



## pitti (2005 Május 29)

csocsike írta:


> Bar be volnek akkor nem huztam volna fol magam enyire :shock:


Ha eleg magasra huztad fel magad akkor megyunk nezni hogy hogyan lenget a szel. :evil:


----------



## csocsike (2005 Május 29)

Aze mer a Repcsisnek igaza van nem jelenti azt, hogy neked is :shock: 



Egy fiatal buzgó mócsing APEH ellenőr egy rabbihoz érkezett ellenőrzés céljából. Elhatározta, hogy megtréfálja az idős rabbit es a következő kérdést tette fel: 
- Rabbi, mit csinálsz a gyertyákból lecsöpögő viasszal?
- Összegyüjtjük és elküldjük a gyertyagyárnak. A gyár küld néha egy kis gyertyát cserébe - felelte a rabbi.
- És mit csinálsz az asztalon lévő maradék morzsákkal? - kérdi az ifjú ellenőr.
- Összegyüjtjük őket, elküldjük a maceszgombóc gyárnak és néha kapunk egy kis doboz macesz gombócot - válaszolt a rabbi.
- És mit csinálsz a körülmetélésnél levágott húsdarabokkal? - jött a következő kérdés.
A rabbi habozás nélkül válaszolt:
- Elküldjük őket az APEH-nek, és ők néha elküldenek egy kis pöcsöt...


----------



## Both József (2005 Május 30)

csocsike írta:


> Aze mer a Repcsisnek igaza van nem jelenti azt, hogy neked is :shock:
> A rabbi habozás nélkül válaszolt:
> - Elküldjük őket az APEH-nek, és ők néha elküldenek egy kis pöcsöt...


Na ez mán valódi Fóka halál! :shock:


----------



## csocsike (2005 Május 30)

Repülős írta:


> csocsike írta:
> 
> 
> > Repcsis , vedem a fajtamat, a masik dolog meg vannak rosz emberek meg vannak jok, tok mindegy melyik fajta vagy szin . Ezt kene mar megertened. Senk nem tudta megvalogatni minek szulessen, te sem en sem. Ilyen egyszeru az egesz. Ezert tok folosleges a megkulomboztetes olyan szempontok alapjan ami nem rajtunk mulik.
> ...






ISLAM MAY BECOME THE
GREATEST MURDERING FORCE
IN THE HISTORY OF MANKIND 
Islam has replaced the Soviet Union as the Evil Empire
and its "best days" may lie ahead as the forces of Islam gather steam!!!




In the name of Allah, Most Merciful and Compassionate(???) 
Go Out and Kill Jews, Christians, Buddhists and Hindus! 

http://www.masada2000.org/islam.html Repcss ha nem erted menj tolmacshoz :evil: 

MILITANT ISLAM



By Andy and Berit Kjos
December 30, 2002
NewsWithViews.com

"Ours is a militant faith," said Koranic scholar Anwar ul-Haque, chief pathologist at the Pakistan Institute of Medical Sciences. "Islam is not a religion that allows passivity. Muslims do not believe in turning the other cheek.... We believe in the use of force - violence, the hoisted rifle - to correct wrongs and exact punishment on those who harm Islam." [1] 

Dr. Anwar ul-Haque's view of Jihad is backed by a history of aggressive warfare that many moderate Muslims prefer to forget. Some argue that the Quran's call to "slay them wherever ye find them... " [Sura 2:191-193] is merely a call to defensive warfare, a conclusion supported, they say, by the context of this and similar verses in modern English translations of the Quran. 

But it was offensive, not defensive, doctrines that drove Islam's early leaders to conquer land masses stretching from Spain to China in a single century. They used the sword to crush all opposition, expand their territory and force the nations to worship Allah. 

This zeal hasn't waned. The last decade saw deadly Jihad in Islamic lands from the Sudan to Indonesia. Since the villains "who harm Islam" now include all who represent American capitalism, culture and crudity, militant Muslims see U.S. cities as valid targets. Yet Christian missionaries who dare share their faith seem to top the list. (www.crossroad.to\HisWord\verses\suffer\John15-20.htm John 15:20) Their death serves Allah's purpose. 

Such violence isn't unique to Islam. History testifies to the cruel aggression of ancient Assyrians, the well-traveled Mongols and others whose religious fervor was fueled by the dark spirit behind the world's unbiblical gods. That spirit has -- especially in times of apostasy and twisted truth -- accomplished many of its horrors under the banner of Christianity. (See "www.crossroad.to/charts/cultural-Christianity.html Biblical versus Cultural Christianity") 

For Satan doesn't hesitate to entice into his own armies those who claim the name of Christ. Masquerading as an "angel of light" [2 Cor. 11:14], he uses them for his purposes while spreading timeless lies that fit the "felt needs" of his current listeners. As 1 John 5:19 tells us, "the whole world lies under the sway of the wicked one," and he commands a host of unseen troops who, like himself, are masters of deception. 

Such an "angel of light" spoke to Muhammad back in the seventh century. According to the Encyclopedia Britannica, the founder of Islam heard an "imperious" voice - he thought it came from the Angel Gabriel. Then "a luminous being grasped him by the throat and commanded him to repeat the sacred word." [2] 

Muhammad must have obeyed, for the angel began to communicate a series of revelations which gave birth to the Quran (Koran), Islam s holy book. The voice dictated new versions of the Old Testament history so carefully documented through the centuries by meticulous Jewish scribes. Not only did it present Biblical prophets as mere forerunners of the Prophet Muhammad, it also revised the nature of God. 

Between 622 and 631 A.D., the new prophet united the tribes of Arabia into a military force "ready to conquer the world for Allah." [3] His personal victory was short lived since he died in 632. But he left behind a call to battle that would soon reverberate throughout the Middle East and into Asia. 

The caliphs who succeeded the prophet were more lenient spiritually, but no less threatening. "So swiftly did Islam's onrushing armies advance that in the beginning they had time neither to convert nor govern their new domains," wrote the editorial staff of Life. Demanding tax and surrender, they marched forward, killing those who resisted their crusade. [4] 

Political correctness tells us that Islamic rage is merely a distortion of traditional Islam. Michael Doran, a professor of New Eastern Studies at Princeton University, disagrees. "Many Americans seem to think that bin Laden is just a violent cult leader," he says. "But the truth is that he is tapping into a minority Islamic tradition with a wide following and a deep history." [5] 

This "minority" tradition is taught to school children in Palestine, Sudan, Iran and other nations that sound the call to militant jihad. A Saudi Arabian textbook tells high school students, "It is compulsory for the Muslims to be loyal to each other and to consider the infidels their enemy." [6] 

"If you receive the curriculum in Saudi Arabia, you would see that it promotes any kind of extremist views of Islam, in the eyes of very devout Muslims," said Abdul Khadir Tash.... This extremism, born of the local, puritanical www.crossroad.to\glossary\Islam.htm Wahabi brand of Islam, constrains life here, shaping the way people live...." [7] 

Osama bin Laden recruits disciples through these radical schools. Called Madrasa, they "can mold the imperfectly formed religious creed of young, easily influenced men, convincing them that their faith condones violence against non-Muslims." [8] 

As we look at Islam's bloody history, it might be good to remember the ravages of Western culture. For the decadent world around us -- so despised by militant Muslims -- has bred hatred for Biblical values even in America. To justify this trend, our schools and media highlight the evils of the Spanish inquisition, the crusades and medieval witch hunts - historical signs of www.crossroad.to/charts/cultural-Christianity.html Cultural Christianity, not Biblical Christianity. Seeing little difference between those horrors and Islamic Jihad, it blames fundamentalism -- Biblical Christianity as well as militant Islam -- for human cruelties. 

We need to remember that human nature doesn't change with times, places, cultures or the world's religions. Apart from the cross, humanity drifts toward all kinds of wrongs. Individual weaknesses may differ, but without God's Word, we all share a basic inclination to follow our feelings and justify our wants. Humility replaces pride when we look evil in the face and say, "There, but for the grace of God, go I." Recognizing our need for the cross, www.crossroad.to\HisWord\verses\human_nature\Rom6-6.htm Rom 6:6-14] we find strength in Christ to follow His way. 

"...love your enemies, bless those who curse you, do good to those who hate you, and pray for those who spitefully use you and persecute you, that you may be sons of your Father in heaven...." Matthew 5:44-45 

Next: Part 3 - Folk Islam 


Endnotes: 

1. Neil MacFarquhar, "Anti-Western and Extremist views pervade Saudi Schools," New York Times, October 19, 2001. 

2. Encyclopaedia Britannica, Vol. 15 (Chicago: William Benton, 1968), page 640. 

3.The World's Great Religions (New York: Simon and Schuster, 1958), page 79. 

4. Ibid., page 88-89. 

5. Robert Worth, "The Deep Intellectual Roots of Islamic Terror," The New York Times, 10-3-01. 

6. Neil MacFarquhar, "Anti-Western and Extremist views pervade Saudi Schools," New York Times, October 19, 2001. 

7. Ibid. 
&amp;copy; 2002 Berit Kjos - All Rights Reserved 

Part 1: Moderate Islam 




--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Berit Kjos is a widely respected researcher. Author of: A Twist of Faith, Your Child and the New Age and Brave New Schools writer of magazine articles, a popular conference speaker, and a concerned parent. 


Kjos first became aware of New Age and occult influences in our society at a 1974 conference on holistic health. As a registered nurse, she was interested in methods of healing, but soon discovered that the occult powers found in New Age methods brought bondage instead of true healing. As a parent, Kjos became aware of similar New Age influences in education. She began to monitor the schools for classroom programs that taught occultism and New Age spirituality, then began to share what she learned with other parents and teachers. She also explains what programs such as Goals 2000 are all about, and why all students-even homeschoolers-eventually will be required to demonstrate competence in the new social and thinking skills before they can move on to higher education or jobs.

Kjos has given workshops and seminars at conferences such as the Association for Christian Schools International and CHEA. She has spoken at conferences for such groups as The Steeling of the Mind, The Constitutional Coalition, Child Evangelism Fellowship and Concerned Women for America.

A frequent guest on national radio and television programs, Kjos has been interviewed several times on The 700 Club, Point of View (Marlin Maddoux), Bible Answer Man, Beverly LaHaye Live, Crosstalk and Family Radio Network. She has also been a guest on "Talk Back Live" (CNN) and other secular radio and TV networks. Kjos Ministries Web Site: http://www.crossroad.to/index.html


----------



## Both József (2005 Június 1)

csocsike írta:


> Aze mer a Repcsisnek igaza van nem jelenti azt, hogy neked is :shock:
> *Fóka halál:*
> Megdöbbentő tragédia történt péntekről szombatra virradó éjjel Győrben, az egyik legnagyobb lakótelepi élelmiszerbolt környékén, ahol egy férfi egy speciális, úgynevezett ruhagyűjtő konténerbe szorult és meghalt.
> Hogy miért az éj leple alatt guberált a fiú, egyelőre kérdés, mindenesetre pénteken éjjel fél 11-kor a mentők diszpécsere értesítette a rendőrséget, hogy bejelentést kaptak, _s eszerint Győrben, a Szigethy Attila úton az élelmiszer áruház mellett elhelyezett speciális szeméttárolóba – ahová egyébként ruhákat gyűjtöttek –, egy fiatal férfi beszorult és meghalt. _A helyszíni szemle megállapítása szerint a 20 éves O. László fejével és felsőtestével a konténerbe hajolva kukázott, eközben csapódhatott a szeméttároló teteje a fejére. Bűncselekményre utaló körülmény nem merült fel, a fiatalember halálát államigazgatási eljárás keretében vizsgálja a Győri Rendőrkapitányság – tudta meg a Magyar Rádió Kocsis Tündétől, a Győr-Moson-Sopron Megyei Rendőr-főkapitányság sajtószóvivőjétől. A halál okára a hatósági boncolás ad egyértelmű választ.
> Harcsás Judit[/b]


----------



## Both József (2005 Június 15)

*Állatcsempészetből tollasodik a maffia.*2005. június 11., szombat, 8:31
Ritka madarak milliót csempészik Dél-Amerikából az USA-ba, amiből milliárdos nagyságrendű bevétele származik a szervezett bűnözői csoportoknak. A környezetvédők szerint már 19 papagájfaj pusztult ki az ellenőrizetlen befogások miatt.
Drámai méreteket öltött a papagájok csempészése Dél-Amerikából Mexikón át az Egyesült Államokba, és újabban a jól jövedelmező üzletágat a maffia vette át. Az El Universal című mexikói lap jelentése szerint több mint félmillió madár vándorol a mexikói határon át az Egyesült Államokba, és az illegális üzletek miatt a mexikói állam vagy 300 millió dollár adóbevételtől esik el. 
A környezetvédők szerint ez a legkevesebb: sokkal nagyobb baj, hogy a teljességgel ellenőrizetlen befogások miatt már 19 faj pusztult ki. Ráadásul a szállítás folyamán évente több millió papagáj pusztul el a kimerültségtől, vagy a helytelen kezeléstől.
A mexikói környezetvédelmi hatóság, amely a lap cikkéhez az információkat szolgáltatta - arra mutatott rá: tehetetlennek érzi magát. Nem küldhet ugyanis egy felügyelőt ceruzával és jegyzettömbbel oda, ahol állig felfegyverzett gengszterek árják, a papagájok csempészésének útvonalai és módszerei ugyanis pontosan ugyanazok, mint amely útvonalakon és módszerekkel a kábítószert csempészik. Felipe Vazquez, a hatóság képviselője arra szólította fel a kormányt, hogy gondoskodjon a környezetvédelmi felügyelők jobb felszereltségéről. 
(MTI)


----------



## Both József (2005 Július 3)

*Meztelen állatvédők futnak a bikák helyett.*
2005. június 28., kedd, 13:07
*Meztelen állatvédők rendeznek futást Pamplonában két nappal a hagyományos bikafuttatás előtt. Az aktivisták szerint a helyieknek és a turistáknak az ő produkciójuk is nyújt akkora látványosságot, mint a bikafuttatás, ami viszont a bikák megfélemlítésével és kínzásával jár. A pucér futók között lesz magyar résztvevő is.*

Meztelen futást rendeznek az állatvédők július 5-én, két nappal a hagyományos pamplonai bikafuttatás előtt. Az aktivisták nyakukban piros sállat, fejükön műanyag szarvakkat viselnek majd. A PETA állatvédő szervezet által már évek óta megrendezett futásra idén a korábbiaknál jóval több állatvédőt várnak. Az aktivisták szeretnék elérni, hogy a spanyol városban vessenek véget a hagyományos bikafuttatásnak, mert az állatokat kegyetlen kínzásnak teszik ki a futás alatt és után is. 

A bikákat a futás alatt elektromos sokkolókkal és hegyes botokkal hajtják, majd a futtatást követő bikaviadalra lenyugtatózzák őket és petróleumot kennek a szemükbe, hogy kisebb ellenállást mutassanak. Egy 2002-es felmérés szerint a spanyolok 69 százalékát nem érdeklik a bikaviadalok, a turisták többsége pedig a bikaviadal vége előtt távozik az arénából. 

Az állatvédők arra kérték Pamplona polgármesterét, hogy vezessen be új hagyományt a bikafuttatás helyett, mert szerintük a meztelen futás is nyújt akkora látványosságot, mint a bikafuttatás. "Imádták a helyiek, sok spanyol is csatlakozott" - írják az egyik horvát állatvédő szervezet honlapján a korábbi meztelen futásokról. Olyan állatvédők csatlakozását is szívesen veszik, akik nem szeretnének meztelenül futni, tőlük azt kérik, hogy fehér ruhát vegyenek fel. A résztvevők között kanadai, amerikai és sok európai állatvédő szerepel - köztük egy magyar is.

A spanyolországi utcai bikafuttatás gyakran végződik a futtatók komoly sérüléseivel. Tavaly hat-hét ember sebesült meg a szűk utcákban, mert a bikák nekinyomták őket az utcákat szegélyező palánkoknak.

[origo]


----------



## spagetti (2008 Augusztus 20)

elég nagy baj,hogy igy állnak hozzá szívtelen dögök!!Már bocsánat


----------



## emily_ (2009 Szeptember 4)

szegények. :|


----------



## khetti (2010 Január 22)

Szegény fókák!


----------

